# June/July cycle - new cycle buddies please!



## Lu28

Seeing as Jolyn has graduated to the 1st tri forum, I thought I'd start the next cycle buddy thread - here's hoping it's half as successful as the last one! Congrats again to everyone who got their :bfp:!!!

This is CD1 for me, took vit B6 last month for the first time and it increased my luteal phase by a couple of days which is great but had made me think maybe I was pg! Ah well, next time maybe. I'm temping properly for the first time this cycle too so at least I have something new to obsess about.

How about everyone else, anything new for this cycle or just keeping plugging away (so to speak!)

:bfp: for all of us this cycle please!


----------



## hoping4willow

I am currently in my two week wait, any advice on how to get through it? And has anyone gotten a bfp on their 6th dpo? is it possible? i need some serious words of encouragement!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

hey lu, looks like af might have come early and if it has this'll be cd1 for me. bum.

who wants to be heavily pregnant in the summer months anyway eh? x


----------



## Lu28

Sorry Rosh :hugs: Are you spotting?

Decided I didn't want a Valentines baby after all, how would I manage to go out for the amazing Valentines meal DH doesn't know he's planning for me next year?! All going to plan, honest!

I'm usually quite lucky and don't get much by way of cramps with :witch: but I think she's punishing me this time for using vitB6 and extending my luteal phase, lots of pain this time!


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> Sorry Rosh :hugs: Are you spotting?
> 
> Decided I didn't want a Valentines baby after all, how would I manage to go out for the amazing Valentines meal DH doesn't know he's planning for me next year?! All going to plan, honest!
> 
> I'm usually quite lucky and don't get much by way of cramps with :witch: but I think she's punishing me this time for using vitB6 and extending my luteal phase, lots of pain this time!

Hey Lou

yeah spotting - pink this morning now brownish. Normally get spotting a few days before but have spotted quite a bit today. Was full of tears and all sorts earlier but now i've slapped myself round the face and have decided to pull myself together!

Gonna take myself off to weight watchers tonight since my weight is the once thing i can take control of at the moment - few pounds off will DEFINITELY help me.

I want a baby so needs must! step away from the chocolate bar!!!:rofl:


----------



## Lu28

I hear ya hon! I haven't been to the gym for a couple of months now and it's starting to show. Also not been eating well because of the move so it's all bad.

Noticed trousers being a bit too tight last week but convinced myself I shouldn't start exercise again as it wouldn't do any good for my unborn child so I've no excuse now! Once the cramps ease up (ooh look, excuses again already!) I"ll start with the sit ups and stuff.

I'm now into skirts at work cos they always feel and look more flattering even if you're heavier than you want so got to do something!

I did just buy a Milkyway though :blush:


----------



## Farie

Lu - spotting just starting (well ... discoloured CM anyway ... sorry TMI!)
I didn't want a valentines baby anyway ........................


----------



## Lu28

Hey hon, when did you ov? I thought spotting at this stage might be a good thing.....


----------



## Farie

I only O'd about 5 days ago! (I think) God my body is out to addle my brain this month!


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh Farie that could so be implantation - not wishing to get your hopes up. I know where you are coming from though, it's been a stressful month for you hun.:hug:

Well CD1 for me - woo hoo!! Just wrote my diary out CD1, CD2, CD3.. not a nutter honest!

If i follow the usual cycle i should be ovulating around 27/28 June. Just ordered my pre-seed so i'm ready for action so to speak!

I'm hoping that this weightwatchers lark will help....... (goes off to make egg white omelete and bagel...oooh chocolate cookies!!):rofl::rofl:


----------



## Farie

rachelle1975 said:


> Oooh Farie that could so be implantation - not wishing to get your hopes up. I know where you are coming from though, it's been a stressful month for you hun.:hug:
> 
> Well CD1 for me - woo hoo!! Just wrote my diary out CD1, CD2, CD3.. not a nutter honest!

Thank you :hugs: and there is nothing wrong with writing CD1, CD2, CD3 etc in your diary .... I do it every month :rofl::blush::rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Thank you :hugs: and there is nothing wrong with writing CD1, CD2, CD3 etc in your diary .... I do it every month :rofl::blush::rofl:


It warms my heart to know i'm a nutter in the company of other nutters!!:rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Don't worry hon, my diary is covered in code for the best days to bd!!! Looks like I'll ov next weekend or just after so planning a busy weekend! AF has just about gone now so going to try and get some recreational bding in before next weekend, we've got to break the cycle of only bding around ov time! Keep telling myself it'll be better when we're less stressed but still!

Unbelievably bloated and gassy today (sorry if tmi!) and I hate not being able to blame possible pregnancy!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> Don't worry hon, my diary is covered in code for the best days to bd!!! Looks like I'll ov next weekend or just after so planning a busy weekend! AF has just about gone now so going to try and get some recreational bding in before next weekend, we've got to break the cycle of only bding around ov time! Keep telling myself it'll be better when we're less stressed but still!

Ah you aren't alone Lu - the only time we managed to BD throughout the month randomly and without much thought was on the honeymoon! Every month we say we'll make more effort and last month we said we'd go every other day but then we both got sick so that didn't happen!!:blush:

i am gonna seriously give the Deanna plan a go.... although 2 of my friends who tried for nearly a year swear by doing it every day from CD9-16 for a week as they both fell when they went hell for leather!!:rofl:

Well nearly 2 weeks of eating better and just been for a run and i actually feel fruity -shame i have :witch:!!


----------



## Lu28

God I wouldn't have the stamina to bd every day for 7 days! it's one thing if you're on holiday but not with normal life!!

Glad to hear you're the same as me Rosh, makes me feel slightly better! We're definitely not one of those couples who's nearly turned into brother and sister, we just don't have the energy half the time and are so stressed we don't have the inclination! We'll get there though.

Must must must do some exercise tomorrow though, I'm starting to feel like a horrible blob!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> God I wouldn't have the stamina to bd every day for 7 days! it's one thing if you're on holiday but not with normal life!!
> 
> Glad to hear you're the same as me Rosh, makes me feel slightly better! We're definitely not one of those couples who's nearly turned into brother and sister, we just don't have the energy half the time and are so stressed we don't have the inclination! We'll get there though.
> 
> Must must must do some exercise tomorrow though, I'm starting to feel like a horrible blob!!

Well i had a run yesterday and going again today as i'm lates at work this week and have 2 birthday cakes to make so know my running will be hard pushed during the week!

Sometimes its nice to just come home and cuddle up even if you don't have the energy for anything more amorous!!

Well i should be ovulating around 26th which will be around week thursday and i'll be earlys that week so more chance of some action!:rofl:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies, CD1 today for me ... oh well, I'm in good company!
Going running later and going to try to be more pro-active about BDing this month .. no idea when I'll O. Taking usual vits and mins and B6/12 and have added the food stuff 'Maca' to my list of fertility 'helpers' - sounds good and have got Oh taking it too.

Roll on O!!!


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, I'm going to have to look into this Maca stuff!!

health kick started today, 30 minutes cardio box, 15 minutes sit ups, a little bit on wii fit. Bought a low fat cook book and we're going to start eating more healthily from now on. I'm all determined and knowing us it'll probably last til the middle of the week and that's it!!

My only new thing this month is grapefruit juice but I'm still trying to figure out how much of the horrible stuff to drink!!


----------



## Farie

Ohh you were very active .. I managed a 40min walk with the dog but I wouldn't say it strained me!! DF is blowing stuff up/fighting on the PS3 and we are getting takeaway tonight .... OK, maybe the healthy stuff will start tomorrow! Although i may bully DF into doing 40 mins on the Xtrainer first! Ohh I am mean!

Grapefruit juice .... please please god don't let it need to be more than a glassfull ... I'll not manage any more than that! I say start with a glassful and go from there.
Maca is meant to be fab Maca Facts

So who we got joining us this month then?
Lu
Rachelle
Schmelly? she got you honey or are you still in the TWW?
Faerie - you joining us sweetie?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Well the running is going real well and i've got my first weigh-in at weight watchers on Wednesday so fingers crossed. I figure if my weight is to blame for my fertility then i doubt i'll get BFP this month but possibly next month if i can shift 20lb! woo hoo! DH is being very fab and eating healthy with me bless him.:happydance:

So what does grapefruit do? i don't mind a small glass of it (down it like tequila and it tastes just as bad!)

Last month i didn't feel remotely fruity, this month it's only CD4 and i have been feeling fruity for the past few days so reckon we might be able to cope with 7 days flat out... with they aid of preseed i shall be Super Rosh! (with no friction burns) :rofl::rofl:

Bring on the week i say!:hug:


----------



## kpt20

It is CD2 for me today. i think! - still not a proper flow but coloured discharge stuff - its so annoying my period does this so often and i am left wondering - am i on or what!!!


----------



## Lu28

Come play with us and if it's not AF we'll happily wave you off!

How's everyone feeling today?

I'm good, exhausted but doing some intense training at the new job so think I just need to sleep!!


----------



## Farie

Hey there, feeling rather confused today as my body cannot make up its mind whether to spot/flow/or just nothing.
No cramps/no sore BBs or anything
Still I have good cycle buddies and an action plan for the new cycle!

*must cheer up*


----------



## rachelle1975

If you want Farie i'll slap you round the chops (i did it to myself last week) and then i can bake you something to make up for it? he he

Well CD5... :witch: is just wrapping up which means DH will get some action tomorrow!! So we are gonna go hell for leather this month... allegedly.....we say that every month then something else happens!:rofl:

Got my first weigh in at weight watchers last night so fingers crossed - hopefully those pounds will make prizes and that prize will be a peanut!!:happydance:

Right, well just leapt around my living room to Natalie Cassidy's workout DVD so i better get my skates on for work!:hug:


----------



## Farie

rachelle1975 said:


> If you want Farie i'll slap you round the chops (i did it to myself last week) and then i can bake you something to make up for it? he he

Sounds good to me!!!
Still feeling pretty crap today, 'flow' is still dark brown, very intermittent and not proper 'period blood' *** sorry TMI! :rofl:
OH is being fab, I also had reflexology tonight which has helped my mood and general stress .. just having a 'why can't I get pregnant .. it's not fair' moment.

*toddles off to cheer herself up by ordering pre-seed*


----------



## Lu28

Sorry you're feeling a bit pants hon. do you think it's definitely AF or are you going to do a test to be sure?

I'm doing fine today, didn't get to temp this morning though because I woke up early and figured I'd temp when I got up at my proper wake up time but I couldn't get back asleep again! hoping it won't make too much of a difference to skip a temp at this point in my cycle.

Get to poas again with my cbfm!! On my second day of lows so hoping for some highs in the next couple of days :happydance:

How's everyone doing doing? :hugs:


----------



## hollee

CD1 for me, af finally turned up after missing a month. im just glad to be out of limbo land
test date is 8th july so fingers crossed for a march baby.
feeling like crap at the moment really bad cramps, about to snuggle up with hot water bottle & big brother... the excitement in my life gets too much sometimes!


----------



## elm

:hi:

Hello everyone, just popped in to see how you're all doing. Hope there's going to be a huge amout of bding soon and lots of bfps follow xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:

x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

How you all doing? Well my preseed came yesterday but unfortunatley the postman didn't want to cram it through the letter box so i've gotta get it from the post office this weekend!:hissy:

Had a miserable stroppy blip yesterday over lack of :bfp: and feeling like i'm being left behind but ate a bit of chocolate cake and my spirits lifted!:rofl:

Got my weigh in at weight watchers tonight though so maybe that chocolate cake was a bad move :blush:

:hug:


----------



## ashrxxx

Hello Ladys!!

Can i join in?? I am on CD3 testing on the 14th July, this is my first Af since my m/c in May and its a flooder-tmi i know!

I have been ttc for three years for baby number 3, first with my DH. I was on DEPO for a year before ttc:evil:

I am being seen for fertility tests at the ACU and i am a big girl(size 24, 5ft 8 ) so i am doing my bit to boost fertility by loosing weight as they said no treatment if i needed it till i had lost some weight, harsh but i know loosing weight will boost my fertility as when i fell PG in April i had lost a stone in March, and this way if i do need help i can say "well i am doing my part, now i need your help".

I also started seeing a specialist midwife at the assisted conception unit last thur and i am eating healthy, i have cut out take-aways, chocolate and fat coke and thats hard, i was in the shop yeaterday and the choloate bars where screaming at me, but i shouted NOOOO i want a :bfp::rofl:

I have also booked my 21 day progesterone blood test to, i have never charted temps how does that work?, i have always looked for CM...

Well girls lots of sticky :dust: to ALL of you and let us get our:bfp: this time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Farie

Welcome!! good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Lu28

Rosh - Sorry you've been feeling a bit down hon, I know what you mean though, I get the left behind feeling every time :witch: shows up at the moment! Trying to be positive for this cycle though, drinking a tonne of nasty grapefruit juice and hoping for tonnes of ewcm!

Farie - how are you doing lovely? Are you going to test just to put your mind at ease?

kpt20 - has :witch: started properly for you yet?

hollee - how are you feeling honey??

ashr - welcome missus, hope this is your month!!

I'm doing fine, temping has gone a bit weird for me today. Had a massive dip today and not sure why, my chart's looking horrible!!!


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies, 
I'm still feeling pretty crap today! Still the dark brown intermittent heavy (when it appears) spotting. Nothing on the pad last night, nothing this morning and a 'blob' - sorry TMI - this afternoon. Nothing since?!?
Just very down and despondent and generally pessimistic! I shall probably test on Friday if I still have had no 'new blood' or usual 'period' blood by then. I know it will be a :bfn: and I'll be all sad .. but hopefully it will mena I can get on with this new cycle a bit more positively. 
Think I'll be Oing about CD14-16 this month and am going to try to judge it on CM this month.
OH is being fab as always, trying his best to cheer me up :cloud9: Not helping that today I've been feeling really sad about my horse too, so generally I'm a miserable sod!!

Lu - still drinking the grapefruit juice too! YUCK .. it had better work!
Loula - how you feeling?
Tish - how are you sweetie?
Faerie - how you feeling?
Rosh - totally know the 'left behind' feeling .. think it may be why I'm such a miserable cow at the moment ... must not let feelings take over!


----------



## ashrxxx

Morning ladys....

I am on cd4 and it looks like the bleeding is wearing of-woohoo!! i am VERY bored today so thought i would see how everoyne is today, xxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey girlies!!

How's the grapefruit drinking going Lu and Farie, did you POAS yet???

Well i was feeling quite chirpy - lost 2.5lb at weight watchers last night so yay to me :happydance: and celebrated with a grilled chicken kebab and a spot of:sex: to celebrate!

Bumped into an old friend on the train who asked me how my wedding went then promptly told me to stop putting off TTC because i was 'no spring chicken' and could encounter problems!!! aaarggghhhh :saywhat::hissy: Obviously i looked like i might knock her out as she then tried back pedalling. I'm feeling like a bit of a hairy loser again today but will get over it!

Soooooooooooo anyhoo.... what are we all doing different this time?

My plan is to actually have sex :rofl: 
Seriously though, the plan if we follow that sperm meets egg plan is CD8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 and 18! I am thinking maybe we should go every day for a week!! Oh sprinkle some of that.....:dust:


----------



## tiggertea

Hey ladies :hi: - mind if i join he chat?
CD6 (assuming i count a really short and light af and series of:bfn:)


----------



## Loula

*skulks in the room and looks for the seat with the comfiest cushion, nearest to the fire and equidistant between toilet and choccie cupboard*


Ignore the ticker, it's not updated itself yet for some reason... cd1

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## Schmelly

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

:witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch:

*looks for a seat next to Loula, cos she's found herself the best spot*

Hi girls. CD1....................... :witch: with a vengeance (understatement). :hissy:

:hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Ahhh sending :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: to Schmelly and Loula!


----------



## Farie

:witch: sort of :witch: sort of :witch:
:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:

So I am indeed in the running this cycle! Rachelle .. the lot's of :sex: sounds like a good plan .. will be trying that .. also the pre-seed and OPKs I think

Schmelly, Loula big :hugs: ... we can do this .. we can get our :bfp:


----------



## Lu28

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug: to everyone :witch: has paid a visit to, she's a nasty piece of work!

Congrats on the weight loss Rosh!! You must be chuffed with yourself!!

I'm still on the grapefruit juice, I'm not convinced it's doing much though because I haven't seen much by way of ewcm just yet! Only on my second day of highs on cbfm though so could be early and we bded last night as it was the first high day. Think our plan is going to be to bd every second day til I get peaks and then hopefully every day if I haven't broken DH by then :blush:!! Having said that, I'm really in the mood tonight anyway so might just jump him for the hell of it!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollee

hi girls

cd3 and af starting to ease a little, cramping has stopped thank god. i got a gorgeous bunch of lillies from dh. he's such a sweetie x

congratulations rosh, great news about weight loss

xox


----------



## Schmelly

Farie said:


> :witch: sort of :witch: sort of :witch:
> :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:
> 
> So I am indeed in the running this cycle! Rachelle .. the lot's of :sex: sounds like a good plan .. will be trying that .. also the pre-seed and OPKs I think
> 
> Schmelly, Loula big :hugs: ... we can do this .. we can get our :bfp:

Thanks Farie. So sorry your's was a BFN...I was so hoping it'd be your month. :hugs:

I'm having one of the heaviest and most disgusting AFs I've ever had. :hissy:

But..................................the longer we try, the nearer we get to our BFPs!

:hug:


----------



## Loula

I talked to my husband last night about possibility of me going on pill for at least one cycle, more for a mental break than anything else, 2.5 years TTC takes its toll

but he isn't keen, he doesn't seem to see it like that, he sees it as a step backwards. I said will you wear condoms then? he said no, I said how about no sex for a motnh, he said can we do withdrawal, i tried explaining that it's to remove any possibility of me being pregnant that month so my head gets a rest but he doesn't seem to get it.

I wouldn't go behind his back and go on the pill or owt, but how can I make him see what I mean?


----------



## rachelle1975

Morning ladies

Oh Loula i'm sorry - i think you are very brave as i feel bad feeling like a loopy nutter after 7 months. Did you ask DH why he feels that way? Does he have any kids already? :hug:

I have had such a busy week, getting home at 8 and having to make cakes for some people (bit of a sideline). So now i can relax! Hurrah!!

I will be home at 7.30 and i plan on having a run and then a glass of vino... lush!!

Last month i forsook (?) all alcohol and it got me nowhere so this month, the odd glass will be helping me along i think! My plan of action starts tomorrow... jumping DH every night until next weekend! Preseed is at the post office so i'd better go collect it!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Loula

hey Rosh :) nice to see you again! let me know how the pressed works out :)
No he doesn't have children, I have two teenagers though. I met him for lunch ( a very romantic sandwich sat on a bench outside Tesco lol! I had just done the shopping and couldn't be bothered walking to somehwere nicer, like the park with him.
Anyway he reminded me that last night after we had talked all about that ^^ we ended up agreeing to just go for it ( I must had had a wee bit too much to drink as I forgot till he said :blush:) so if he wants go for it, I'll give him go for it! I'll be demanding daily servicing on every week day and twice a day on weekends - then we'll see who is fecking exhausted at the end of the month!!!
I don't know why I agreed to this mind, hardly going to give my head a rest is it?


----------



## rachelle1975

Loula said:


> hey Rosh :) nice to see you again! let me know how the pressed works out :)
> No he doesn't have children, I have two teenagers though. I met him for lunch ( a very romantic sandwich sat on a bench outside Tesco lol! I had just done the shopping and couldn't be bothered walking to somehwere nicer, like the park with him.
> Anyway he reminded me that last night after we had talked all about that ^^ we ended up agreeing to just go for it ( I must had had a wee bit too much to drink as I forgot till he said :blush:) so if he wants go for it, I'll give him go for it! I'll be demanding daily servicing on every week day and twice a day on weekends - then we'll see who is fecking exhausted at the end of the month!!!
> I don't know why I agreed to this mind, hardly going to give my head a rest is it?

Am i being a total thicko or did you get :witch: and if not, did you do a test yet??

I have also decided that obviously i have not been boinking enough so poor hubby will rue the day he told me to 'go for it'!!

As for the alcohol - if you are mainly drunk for the next week you'll be fine, you'll barely feel a thing :drunk: I aim to have sex everyday for the next week plus and will have vino to numb myself! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Loula

yes my ticker hasn't updated though but don't know why?!


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies, just thought I'd pop in with some :dust: for you all and :hugs: and an apology for being such a miserable bu**er over the last few weeks.

Cheery Farie is back and ready for this cycle, 7th 'proper' one, but I like to think 7 is a lucky number!!! And I am determined to make it lucky!

Reading all your lovely posts made me realise that in the grander scheme of things we have been trying for a very short time, that other people try for for longer and remain cheery and supportive, and I'm going to emulate you guys! (well ... I'll try!!)

So ... lets get AF out the way and bring on the BDing!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Loula said:


> yes my ticker hasn't updated though but don't know why?!

ah poo sorry - i will stop harassing you now :blush:


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Hey ladies, just thought I'd pop in with some :dust: for you all and :hugs: and an apology for being such a miserable bu**er over the last few weeks.
> 
> Cheery Farie is back and ready for this cycle, 7th 'proper' one, but I like to think 7 is a lucky number!!! And I am determined to make it lucky!
> 
> Reading all your lovely posts made me realise that in the grander scheme of things we have been trying for a very short time, that other people try for for longer and remain cheery and supportive, and I'm going to emulate you guys! (well ... I'll try!!)
> 
> So ... lets get AF out the way and bring on the BDing!!!!

Glad you are super smiley! also lucky number 7 this month... i am gonna jump dh until we can no longer walk.... my golly that should work!:hug:


----------



## Farie

rachelle1975 said:


> ... i am gonna jump dh until we can no longer walk.... my golly that should work!:hug:

Hahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl: ... at least it will be fun trying! I think I may following a similar plan!


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Hahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl: ... at least it will be fun trying! I think I may following a similar plan!

think i might have to get drunk first. hectic week at work and i'm way too knackered to be sober and enthusiastic!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Loula

Farie, you have had more than enough reason to feel miserable, but I hope this month will see you in a better frame of mind xx

Rosh - was that harrassing? lol!!

Now anyone know why my ticker won't update?? My chart has?!


----------



## Lu28

So how's the drunken bding going Rosh?! Hope you're enjoying it!

We bded last night and the night before so think we'll be taking tonight off in the hope that I get a peak on my cbfm tomorrow or Sunday. But after the discussion on another thread that the egg only lives 12-24 hours and :spermy: only lives 3 days max, I'm wondering what the point of the last few days was except for the obvious enjoying factor!

I'm seeing a tiny it of ewcm today but not much, hoping it's up where it's needed and doing it's job! Still taking evening primrose oil and grapefruit juice but I'm not seeing any noticeable increase. Might be a bit early to tell I suppose but I might be looking at preseed next month - looking at the cost I'll probably have spent as much on grapefruit juice and at least pre-seed is guaranteed to do what it says!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Farie

Loula ... not sure .. I get mine from Lilypie so have to update them myself, maybe FF ones don't update automatically?


----------



## Loula

I am designating myself Official Cheerleader!

I will turn those frowns upside down!


----------



## Loula

Farie said:


> Loula ... not sure .. I get mine from Lilypie so have to update them myself, maybe FF ones don't update automatically?

I just did a brand new one instead lol that always works ;)

I can't believe we are looking at Easter 2009 now


----------



## rachelle1975

I am so crap that i was too tired to even get to drunk to do thing BDing!! ha ha :rofl::rofl:

Just finished a week of getting home at 7.30pm! DH had to work this morning so no early jumping but today it begins... we are going for 7 days straight!

I'm on a course up in North London for 5weeks and will be home by 5 every day so there is no excuse!!!!!!!

Just toddling off to the post office to collect my preseed!!!

So who else fancies going for as long as they can through their fertile window then??? Surely it's gotta work!!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Hey Loula, love your official cheerleader signature!!

Rosh, have you got your preseed hon?? Sounds like you're going to be needing it!!:happydance:

Farie, how are you feeling today hon?

Well we had a break last night but bded first thing this morning, figured I'd try some of that am bding and see if I get some stronger :spermy: that way! Feeling incredibly fruity this cycle for some reason so I'm making the most of it, poor DH doesn't know what hit him!!:rofl: I feel a bit bad though, think we injured his back a bit this morning :blush: I said I'd be gentle if we bded any more today and he just looked at me like I was mad! Now he's disappeared off to BIL's house to watch the bike racing, nothing like scaring your hubby away with threats of more sex to get the telly to yourself on a miserable day!!:happydance:

I'm taking back everything I said about grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil, I've had quite alot of ewcm today and a little yesterday so we'll see how that goes over the next few days. It's thinner than I normally have but defiitely more of it so I'm not complaining. And I got my first peak on cbfm today so a good start to the weekend!

Not sure about bding every day Rosh, think I've already missed the boat there by not bding yesterday but determined that it'll be more frequent than we have been over the last couple of cycles.

So how are my cycle buddies? Is the weather in the UK as miserable as it is in Ireland??


----------



## rachelle1975

The weather here is pants and we're supposed to be having a family BBQ tomorrow! darn it!:hissy:

Have collected my preseed so i'm all ready to go with no chaffing! ha ha:rofl::rofl:

I feel kinda chilled not having to used my OPKs this month... so hopefully it'll have a positive effect!:blush:


----------



## hollee

hi girlies

the weather here is soooo miserable, i desperately need a good summer this year or i will officially go mental. anyway af stopped today so the plans are to bd every day for the next 7, we hope!

im going to a dh's aunties 40th tonight so am going to go a little mad, have a little drink and do a little dance :happydance: and start the baby making off with a bang. 

Farie - 7 is def a lucky number x

hollee


----------



## Schmelly

Hi Girls,

Glad you all seem to be feeling a bit brighter. I, too, have given myself a good kick up the backside and have decided to stop being such a wet blanket! Am looking forward to a new month full of hope and happiness! So apologies from mee, too, for being a droopy-draws! :happydance:

*Gives a big cheesy grin to everyone* :happydance:


----------



## Lu28

Hi ladies! Yes, it's positive mental attitude for us this cycle, we will get our :bfp: and live happily ever after!!:happydance:


----------



## Schmelly

Lu28 said:


> Hi ladies! Yes, it's positive mental attitude for us this cycle, we will get our :bfp: and live happily ever after!!:happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Lu28 said:


> Hi ladies! Yes, it's positive mental attitude for us this cycle, we will get our :bfp: and live happily ever after!!:happydance:

on :cloud9: with our :baby::baby::baby: hehehe
here's hoping!


----------



## Loula

Hello girlies :) bring on the PMA!

:happydance:


I've had a LOVELY day today, we went on a boat trip around Skye and saw lots of seals and a capsized WW2 warship - photos on facebook for those who have me ( or want me!)


----------



## dizzy65

good luck guys!


----------



## Lu28

Grrr, DH says his back is hurting too much from this morning to bd tonight! Had my first peak on cbfm today so if we bd tomorrow morning, hopefully it'll be ok - don't want to miss the eggie!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Something to make you all chuckle....

.... so DH and i went out last night and saw a band in one of our local pubs. I had 2 glasses of wine, quite restrained for me (damn those weight watcher points).

Got home and decided to get all romantic... laid there for alloted time afterwards (swim spermies swim) and then when i got up to put my pjs on i got all dizzy, lost my balance and fell backwards knocking a giant glass of squash across the room up th wallpaper and all over DH. He was not amused!! I ended up on the floor with 1 leg in my PJs and my right boob hanging out my PJ top. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Classy lady.


----------



## Loula

Lu28 said:


> Grrr, DH says his back is hurting too much from this morning to bd tonight! Had my first peak on cbfm today so if we bd tomorrow morning, hopefully it'll be ok - don't want to miss the eggie!!!


tell himt o lie back and relax and then flip yourselves over at last min?
Rosh - classy! :dohh::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lu28

rachelle1975 said:


> Something to make you all chuckle....
> 
> .... so DH and i went out last night and saw a band in one of our local pubs. I had 2 glasses of wine, quite restrained for me (damn those weight watcher points).
> 
> Got home and decided to get all romantic... laid there for alloted time afterwards (swim spermies swim) and then when i got up to put my pjs on i got all dizzy, lost my balance and fell backwards knocking a giant glass of squash across the room up th wallpaper and all over DH. He was not amused!! I ended up on the floor with 1 leg in my PJs and my right boob hanging out my PJ top. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Classy lady.

That's the way Rosh, I like it!!!!

We bded this morning instead so not so bad. My ewcm seems to have disappeared again though, hopefully it's still all up where it needs to be but none when I wipe anyway. May be getting preseed next month anyway if no BFP this cycle.

Was just looking at that egg meets sperm plan, except for us beginning to bd on cd9 instead of cd8, looks like I've been following it to the letter! Will need to convince dh to bd again tomorrow night though and not sure why you're not allowed to bd at all during the 2ww, seems a bit odd.... May just try to bd at the allotted times and ignore the rest!

How's everyone doing today? :hugs:


----------



## hollee

ugghh i feel like crap, i was slightly :drunk: last night, am never drinking wine again.

Lu - i thought the same about bding in the last 2ww, i think ill keep bding because....i like it :blush: and 15 days is a long wait.

if no bfp this month ill stick to the letter next.


----------



## hollee

can someone tell me about preseed?


----------



## Lu28

Yeah I'm with you Hollee, if I'm in the mood to bd I'll be doing it anyway, can't see what possible difference it would make to me getting pg at that stage!!!

Preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant that acts in the same way as ewcm so if you're a little lacking in the ewcm (like me) then it does a great job instead. I'd been using grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil to try and increase it naturally and it has made a difference but not a massive one....


----------



## Farie

hollee said:


> can someone tell me about preseed?

Basically it's sperm friendly lube, I use it and have found it brilliant, easy to use, DF doesn't mind it all/doesn't notice it. It makes everything 'smoother' :blush: and means I can 'instigate' BD without DF having to spend 20 mins on foreplay .. which when both of you are tired on a week night is fab! :rofl::rofl: Much better for :spermy: than saliva etc

Really rate the stuff .. OK, it's not given me a :bfp: yet but I'll continue to use it.


----------



## Loula

I wonder why no sex in the 2ww too? It can't have anything much to do with anything really, so if you want a romp, go for it :)


Time to tip your heads on your sides now and say hello! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIc98yJyswA


----------



## wishes

So can i join you girls?.... must stop sulking and get some planning in!! :blush:


----------



## Farie

wishes said:


> So can i join you girls?.... must stop sulking and get some planning in!! :blush:


Hello and welcome!!!! So sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## wishes

Im gutted but shouldve expected it really. You know how the pma gets to you. :dohh:

By the way, i second the preeseed greatness... great time and effort saver! :rofl:


----------



## Loula

course you can join us, pull up a chair :)


----------



## Farie

Hello you lovely gang :wave: thought I'd pop in and say hello to you all, I have proper flow now which has cheered me up loads (yes I'm weird!)
I put my CD1 forward a couple of days so am now on CD5 which is about right for me I think (in light of how my flow is) about 11-12 days till O and lot's of :sex: is planned!
DF is taking his vits too and I think the Maca might be helping with tiredness at night! :happydance:
We have had a nice weekend, although it's gone SO fast! Why do 2 weekend days go so fast and yet 2 week days can drag! :dohh:
Had a lovely walk by the river this evening with the dog and DF and his newly built/mended remote control car and I even got a go with it!
Made soup for supper and fresh bread and generally have cheered up, feeling more positive and generally better about this whole TTC journey this month.
Going to buy OPKs in the week and try to use them .... all suggestions welcome for how I can get + on them!?!?
I find that your not meant to use FMU but during the day I struggle not to pee/drink for more than about an hour, I quaff about 2 ltrs a day at work and it seems I never leave it long enough for the 'surge' hormones to build up and be detected :hissy:
Solutions to that problem on a postcard please ..................... :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

Lu28 said:


> not sure why you're not allowed to bd at all during the 2ww, seems a bit odd.... May just try to bd at the allotted times and ignore the rest!

That was my thought too Lu....


----------



## wishes

opk suggestion.... i always stop drinking at work about 4/5pm. Then i have some work, tidying uo, drive home, getting dinner cooked etc which distracts me from feeling thirsty! :rofl: I then poas just before i serve dinner, so its been a good 3 hours.

I always leave it half hour to get room temp like they say is best... and ive always been lucky and theyve worked fine. (at first i thought they werent working , but then i realsied i wasnt o'ing till cd20 and thats why i wasnt getting positives before then)

Give it a try?


----------



## Lu28

God this is awful, even though I accidentally did the sperm meets egg plan so far this month, I need to bd again tomorrow night and Wednesday night to fulfill all th edays - I'm tired just thinking about it! If i oved today, I can see the point of tomorrow but why Wednesday?! Must be determined and get my days in:happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Afternoon ladies!!!

Well so much for sperm meets egg...... it seems to have gone a bit wonky in that we have managed 3 days in a row! DH reckons we should go for as long as we can and i'm inclined to agree having seen plumfairys BFP chart from FF!!! DH is young enough so th quality of his sperm should be a OK according to doc so crack on! Think i might break open the preseed for the next few days otherwise OUCH!!! :blush:

Farie - glad you are in 'full flow' so to speak! i'm also releived if i have an iffy start - it's good to know where you stand! Re OPKs you prob don't want to spend the money but i like the CB OPKs - smiley faces are a bonus and the package recommeds FMU. One thing i would say is that i only seem to get a smiley on CD14 and not after so reckon if i tested CD13 in the PM i would prob get one then?? maybe thats where i'm going wrong?? :dohh:

Well hope you are all doing good - DH b'day is Wednesday so out for dinner and drinks. Better get that BD before all that otherwise the only thing i'll be jumping on will be the bus home!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Well my smep seems to be going according to plan, just bded again so that's the 3rd of my 3 day spell, bding again on Wednsday. Did bd with me on top though cos its DH's favourite position and he got a job today so thought it was only fair! Hope I haven't lessened our chances though.....


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> Well my smep seems to be going according to plan, just bded again so that's the 3rd of my 3 day spell, bding again on Wednsday. Did bd with me on top though cos its DH's favourite position and he got a job today so thought it was only fair! Hope I haven't lessened our chances though.....

So long as you rolled off and put your legs in the air!:rofl:


----------



## miel

rachelle1975 said:


> So long as you rolled off and put your legs in the air!:rofl:

yep!!! for at least 20 minutes:)!!!


----------



## hollee

well preseed is on my shopping list now!

farie - im not sure if i can post websites but i got really cheap opks from babymad, i did have a problem getting a + last month but i didn't leave it 1/2 hr before testing like wishes suggests so will try that tmw x


----------



## tiggertea

ok dilemma ladies..... 
i'm using clearblue digi opk (first timer when it comes to o testing!)- should i test first thing in morning or wait til later? i can't find a "recommended" on there so wondered if any of you could shed some light? :)


----------



## wishes

hollee said:


> i got really cheap opks from babymad, i did have a problem getting a + last month but i didn't leave it 1/2 hr before testing like wishes suggests so will try that tmw x

I get mine from babymad too and they have worked for me hun. ;)

I posted a discount code for babymad a few weeks back, have a search for it if youre gonna buy any more.


----------



## wishes

tiggertea said:


> ok dilemma ladies.....
> i'm using clearblue digi opk (first timer when it comes to o testing!)- should i test first thing in morning or wait til later? i can't find a "recommended" on there so wondered if any of you could shed some light? :)

Reasearch say to do opks mid to late afternoon as your body produces and stores lh throughout the day. :baby:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for that wishes! :) will have to "save up" from lunchtime onwards then (tmi i know! sorry!!!)


----------



## wishes

ha ha.... i always do mine when i get in from work so only save from about 4 onwards. Trying not to 'go' after lunch is impossible!! :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

miel said:


> yep!!! for at least 20 minutes:)!!!

I did, for 30 minutes!!! :rofl:


----------



## miel

Lu28 said:


> I did, for 30 minutes!!! :rofl:

good girl:)!


----------



## Lu28

Morning girls! Had a good temp rise last night from 36.52 to 36.87 which hopefully means I oved yesterday even though I didn't get more than 2 hours uninterrupted sleep last night....

According to the smep, I should take tonight off and bd for the last time tomorrow. If I oved yesterday, do you think I should ignore the plan and go for it tonight instead??!

Hope you guys are well!


----------



## wishes

BOTH BOTH BOTH!!!:happydance:

If in doubt always do as much bd as possible, thats my added rules! :blush:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

just checked my CB OPK paperwork and it said in the morning - i always get a positive then BUT i only get 1 positive i.e. on CD14. Reckon if i tested in the afternoon i'd probably get a positive on CD13 and CD14??


Lu i say ignore the plan!!! I do get a bit paranoid (really??) and if i've ovulated i kinda think i should go for it?!

I'm going for my fourth day in a row - should be ovulating around Thursday so i'm getting as much in, in the hope i get my BFP!


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies, 
CD7 today .. not bought my OPKs yet but thinking I will tomorrow or Thurs. AF is still about by gradually leaving little by little.
Roll on O and lot's of BDing .. I'm getting antsy!

Lu - go for the BDing .. It cannot hurt and can only give you more chances :hugs:
Rosh - turning to the pre-seed yet?!?
Loula - how you doing sweetie?
Hollee - did you get your pre-seed?


----------



## Lu28

Farie said:


> Lu - go for the BDing .. It cannot hurt

Turns out it can hurt! We just tried to bd again for good measure seeing as it's the day after O (hopefully!) but DH has torn certain delicate parts and it can't get beyond a certain point before the pain kicks in and it retreats again! :blush: Poor man, what have I done to him??!

We'll just have to hope we've done enough. Looks like I oved on cd14 and we bded on cd9, 10, 12, 13 and 14 - a personal best for us I think so here's hoping it'll pay off!!:happydance: It'll be interesting to see how FF rates me once I've had my 3 high temps!


----------



## Loula

hello all, been a bit quiet, not much to post about really lol, in the wait for ov lol

Rosh, can you change your ticker please?! I want pie!!! :hissy:


----------



## Loula

oh no Lu, you done gone and broked it!!!!


----------



## Lu28

Loula said:


> oh no Lu, you done gone and broked it!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Farie

Oh Lu - your poor OH .. still .. at least you got the vital days covered!


----------



## Lu28

Yep, fingers crossed! Temp is still up, a bit lower than yesterday but ok I think. Roll on next week when I can symptom spot properly!:happydance:

How are you girls doing?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies!!

Hmmmm Pie!!

Well apparently i've not eaten too much as lost another 1.5lb - i might not be pregnant but i'm getting lighter yay!:happydance:

Farie - turned to Preseed Monday and Tuesday.... there were certain chaffing issues! not to mention last night when we both wanted to but were tired out... it just kinda 'assists' ha ha ha :rofl::rofl:

I figure Preseed will be featuring quite heavily now - i have 5 packets left so MAYBE there will be 5 more days in a row. Surely this plan has to work??:blush:

Going out to dinner for DH b'day tonight - yum! (just got weighed and now i'm off to gorge).

:hug:


----------



## Lu28

Congrats on the weight loss Rosh, you're doing so well!:happydance:


----------



## Farie

Rosh - congrats on the weight loss!! that's fab :happydance:
Lu - temps are looking good ... roll on next week and proper symptom spotting! 

I'm still waiting for AF to leave!! another 8 days (ish) till I O!


----------



## Lu28

Hope AF buzzes off soon Farie, you've got some bding to do!!! I swear, this is the month for us, it's do or die!!:happydance:

:bfp:s for us all! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Well so much for NOT using OPKS as i don't wanna get stressed.

Had 2 sticks left for CB OPK from last month so since its CD14 i thought i would just confirm what always happens and check out my smiley face.

Nada, nothing, zip. Bum.

So now i'm a bit fluffed off and confused and i'm still BDing and shattered from it!!

DH is logical, maybe it happened yesterday or maybe tomorrow. Since i didn't seem to ovulate at all 2 months ago i'm just apprehensive.

Do or die eh Lu? Oh dear... i'm not feeling so positive today!

Right off to ride the Northern line for 4.5 hours hurrah!


----------



## Lu28

Come on Rosh, positive mental attitude and all that stupid motivational talk! Your DH is right, you could well have oved yesterday, could be tomorrow but either way, you're doing everything you can to catch the eggie this cycle. I have everything crossed for you hon:hugs:

I got my crosshairs on FF!!! It's my first month doing temps so I'm a little over-excited...... Shows I oved on cd14 like I expected and it gives me a high grade for bd timing!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Very happy now! Here's hoping the temps stay up for the next couple of weeks. I'm not testing until cd15 which would be 8 July. Taking more B6 this month so I'm going to assume it'll exted my LP to 14 days and I'll test the day after. Just so I don't get excited about AF being 'late'. Also that will be the 4th anniversary of my mum passing away so it would be kind of nice to get a BFP that day:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

I'll do my best Lu! I don't know what is wrong with me - just feel a bit les mis as was hoping everything was goin in the right direction for once! Having said that my CM has been very sparse since AF which is odd as i normally have a fair bit?? My temps dont' seem to be doing much either.

oh well, persevere!!


----------



## Loula

rachelle1975 said:


> Right off to ride the Northern line for 4.5 hours hurrah!

Assuming this ISN'T slang for :sex: ;)

Well done on the weight loss :) Mine wasn't so good, have put on 7lbs in two weeks
my head just isn't there and am binge eating, the stress is getting to me and it's showing and hubby STILL can't see why I want a break, actually someone else TTC I know ( who got her bfp yday :happydance:) said to not take a break, so maybe it's ME that needs to be made understand? I dunno...

well cd8. Suppose we should start bding then....


----------



## Farie

Loula/Rosh - big :hug: and a boot up the bum to give you some added PMA! We can do this (ok, right now I'm not even believing me .. but at least writing it is a start)
Lu - you started symptom spotting yet?
Hollee - how you doing sweetie?

I am, as you may have guessed, feeling rather pants today, which is dumb as I bought OPKs, a jumper and I should be feeling 'raring' to go .. but I don't :dohh:
AF is still about in force (well .. still definitely 'here') and I'm wondering if I should put my CD1 forward another couple of days (to take account of the extended spotting) as by CD9 AF should have gone totally :cry:
Blah 
Opinions girls?


----------



## Lu28

Farie, sorry you had to move your ticker hon, that's got to be disappointing for you :hugs:

No symptom spotting just yet, I'm trying to be good until next week! No symptoms to spot yet anyway.....


----------



## hollee

hi guys

Rosh great news about weight loss your doing really well :thumbup:
i haven't ended up following the smep plan we've just gone for it with one night break, haven't had a + opk yet, but the line was def stronger tonight so fingers crossed for tmw. 

im buying my preseed tonight, hopefully it'll come by sat. 

lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone 

xox


----------



## rachelle1975

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Loula you crack me up! i don't think i could ride anything for 4.5 hours! dear lord i'd be in agony. Thank heavens for Preseed!!! :rofl::rofl:

Sorry about the weight gain Loula but the post important thing is - did you enjoy it? If you had a break, do you think you would still conciously think about timings/ovulation etc? What about going on the pill for a month or 2 and i'm not suggesting lie to DH but maybe not tell him the entire truth?? just to give you head space to breathe? Very easy for pregnant people to say persevere, keep it up and 'it'll happen'. If only it were that easy!:hissy:

Farie - is it typical for AF to be lingering like this for you? if it's out of the ordinary what about doing an HPT just to see? As for shopping... now if you had bought a nice pair of sparkly shoes you would DEFINITELY feel happier!!:happydance:

I have barely any CM at all - totally different to last month. I am drinking less fluid than normal as i'm on this course in north london but it just doesn't seem right?? last month everytime i went to the loo there was quite a bit on the tissue - yesterday and today minimal egg/white type amount of CM but no smiley on the ovulation?? :cry:

Maybe tomorrow morning will be better!!

Sleep well ladies! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## rachelle1975

just a quickie - trying to be upbeat re ovulation but..... i went on babyhopes and used their ovulation calendar. It reckons yesterday was my highest chance of conceiving and today is ovulation.

Now..... if i were to ovulate today then the OPKs wouldn't show the surge as it would have already peaked this morning right???

I did have something that was the consistency of EWCM but was a bit cloudy - what do you reckon?

Someone have a look at my chart and put me out of my misery - i figure if my temp goes up tomorrow then ovulation was today. 

Thanks for listening to me being a nutter :hug:


----------



## Lu28

Hey Rosh. I'm a charting novice too but it doesn't look as though you have oved just yet. I'd just keep going with the preseed and bding and see what your chart does over the next few days. You've been bding tonnes up until now so even if you have oved you'll be fine!

I've got unbelievably bad heartburn and stomach cramps at the moment. Even though I said I wouldn't symptom spot, I'm putting in my FF chart!! Of course it could just be that I ate a massive dinner...:blush:


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> Hey Rosh. I'm a charting novice too but it doesn't look as though you have oved just yet. I'd just keep going with the preseed and bding and see what your chart does over the next few days. You've been bding tonnes up until now so even if you have oved you'll be fine!
> 
> I've got unbelievably bad heartburn and stomach cramps at the moment. Even though I said I wouldn't symptom spot, I'm putting in my FF chart!! Of course it could just be that I ate a massive dinner...:blush:

So long as it was a nice massive dinner! i had a low fat cheese sandwich and a glass of wine!!:rofl:

Well temp'd this morning and it had dropped so def not ovulated yet and :witch: is due in 12 days. I had 1 CB OPK left but was too frightened to use it:dohh: We BD again last night and the deal was tonight and tomorrow then Sunday we can collapse!

I looked at my old chart when i didn't seem to ovulate & i started practising using my thermometer. On CD19 my temp was up to 36.6? so i must have ovulated that cycle?? Who knows! All i know is my head hurts, i'm tired and grouchy and I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF SEX THIS WEEK!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Ok i've looked at my chart and i have had very little CM but what i have had has been watery. Today i had EWCM when i went to the loo this afternoon so that's a good thing right? So we are gonna go again tonight.... and probably until the CM turns creamy what do you reckon?? At least we've used Preseed so hopefully that has helped. Maybe the Preseed and BDing had stolen all my CM?!?!


----------



## Lu28

Yeah, I'd keep going til cm gets sticky just in case. Have you got the guts up to use the opk yet?? Silly sausage!!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> Yeah, I'd keep going til cm gets sticky just in case. Have you got the guts up to use the opk yet?? Silly sausage!!!!!

I know what a loon!! Well i stopped drinking fluid at about 2pm but i was busting for the loo by the time i got home and couldn't hold out! ha ha. Having said that i don't have any EWCM again?? Last month i had a lot of CM every day so this month is really different hence my confusion!

We will definitely BD tonight. Kinda keen to see what my temp does tomorrow to see if it goes up or not??

Shall i have a go with FMU tomorrow?!?


----------



## Farie

Rosh - :hugs: I'd try with FMU as it's always worked for you before :hugs:
Fingers tightly crossed for you

Lu - any signs?!?

CD7 today .. still got AF in force and cramps but feeling ok, rather pessimistic about everything today (got told off by DF for finding a negative in everything tonight) and hoping a nice weekend cheers me up/rejuvenates me.


----------



## Lu28

Hope you're feeling a little bit more positive tomorrow Farie:hugs:

No real signs yet, just at the stage where I'm trying to not read too much into stuff because it's way to early to mean anything...


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie - go buy yourself some sparkly shoes, maybe stroke an overpriced handbag and see if it brings a slight smile to your face eh? How are things other than that?

I don't monitor my CP but i noticed a few days ago it was high and lately it's felt low and pointy but i can kinda feel the open? I am wet but just not too much?

Worst thing is i'm too frightened NOT to BD just in case...... my temp looks v different to last month as well.

Farie it looks like we are both feeling negative. I'm so *&^%$£ off feel like a bit hairy loser who's body is sh*te!!

*toddles of for glass of pinot... that'll cure all ills *


----------



## Lu28

Come on girls, don't make me come back to the UK to kick your asses!!!:ninja: It'll all be fine, you'll ov, just not when you might have expected :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah i know you are right. I think cos i ALWAYS have a 27 day cycle my luteal phase won't be very long. It can still happen though i know! guess i'm just bummed cos if it doesn't, that'll be 2 out of 4 months i've not ovulated?!?!


----------



## Farie

Lu28 said:


> Come on girls, don't make me come back to the UK to kick your asses!!!:ninja: It'll all be fine, you'll ov, just not when you might have expected :hugs:

Farie is scared and fixes a grin on her face :rofl:

OK, seriously tho, and feeling better today, had a nice morning and walked the dog to the park etc and have spent the afternoon toasting myself in the garden :happydance: I may be a little fried now tho!! but I do love the sun.
Rosh :hugs: don't worry to much about CM disappearing, mine did that a couple of months back ... I think pre-seed may have something to do with it a little?!?


----------



## Lu28

Can't believe you were out in the garden sunning yourself Farie, I'm so jealous, the weather's not brilliant here, very cloudy. I might have to come back to te UK for some sun if nothing else at this stage!!


----------



## Loula

hello all, still busy busy with work ( ie went to the park hehehe 0 but it is paid work honest!!)

Had a bottle of wine last night and drunken fun sex ( twice!) which was really really great for a change, no worrying about anything, positioning sticking my butt up or any of that :)

I'm not going to go on the pill - bascially I want to , but due to work I can't get into GP, so that knocks that on the head doesn't it.

Still eating for England - well Scotland! well both!!

not sure what day it is today, will see when I click post - so Rosh no I am not taking any notice of anything this month at all. ( and if your temps go up tomorrow too and next day then looks like OV yday btw)

Hope all are well


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Oooh Farie interesting that preseed could be to blame for my vanishing CM!

Well yesterday - bizarrely i had CM in abundance but it was cloudy CM. Still thought it would be worth going for it so we had number 8 last night!!:happydance:

Anyway, had temp did today so that'll be no ovulation again. AF is due in 10 days and will be regular as clockwork so i think i'm gonna have to go see the docs and find out what is going on. Feel a bit despondent (but it could be my hangover). :hissy:


----------



## Lu28

I've a look at your chart Rosh and I'm not sure I'd call today a dip. Have you plugged the same temp in for tomorrow to see if you get cross hairs?

I have accepted defeat with yesterdays temp and have now changed my chart to show the first lower temp because today's was consistent with my earlier ones. it does look from all the pg charts that I've seen that the temps rise during the 2ww so really hoping that I either get a massive dip over the next couple of days and/or my temps start rising a bit more.

I almost feel a bit more pressure on the whole thing this month because DH is so into it for the first time. He said yesterday that the reason he hasn't seemed to be bothered about it before now is that he's afraid of getting disappointed so if he doesn't get too involved in symptoms etc then he won't get as disappointed if it doesn't happen. But this cycle, he liked that FF gave us a high and is reading WAY too much into my chart..... Hopefully we won't be disappointed in a week's time :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> I've a look at your chart Rosh and I'm not sure I'd call today a dip. Have you plugged the same temp in for tomorrow to see if you get cross hairs?
> 
> I have accepted defeat with yesterdays temp and have now changed my chart to show the first lower temp because today's was consistent with my earlier ones. it does look from all the pg charts that I've seen that the temps rise during the 2ww so really hoping that I either get a massive dip over the next couple of days and/or my temps start rising a bit more.
> 
> I almost feel a bit more pressure on the whole thing this month because DH is so into it for the first time. He said yesterday that the reason he hasn't seemed to be bothered about it before now is that he's afraid of getting disappointed so if he doesn't get too involved in symptoms etc then he won't get as disappointed if it doesn't happen. But this cycle, he liked that FF gave us a high and is reading WAY too much into my chart..... Hopefully we won't be disappointed in a week's time :cry:

Lu i could kiss you... not in the way men would like but in the purely girlie platonic way! :rofl:

I have been sitting here snivelling and being tearful - DH is offering me peanut butter toast to cheer me up. Then i just did what you said, 36.38 today and 36.38 tomorrow and i STILL got my line for CD15... so i reckon you are a god, very knowledgeable and i will worship you.

Now if we did ovulate CD15 and today is CD17... can we have a night off?? i'd kill to just sleep i really would!

TMI i know but Farie reckons preseed can have a 'drying' effect which would explain my impression of the gobi desert this week. However, yesterday i had a lot of cloudy slippery CM.... 

its nice that your DH is getting into it now - my DH was kinda not bothered and it was only when we got a positive test followed by a negative 5 days later that he realised how much he wants it. No pressure for either of us then!

What day is Af due for you? lets get some positive vibes going for us eh? thank you so much for making me feel happier, i was feeling VERY sorry for myself :hug::hug:


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, I have my first worshiper!! Maybe I should build myself some form of temple and get it all formalised. I think I will accept chocolate as offerings!!!

I'm not really sure when I'm due AF to be honest. My LP had been 10 days, started taking 50mg of B6 last month and it increased to 11days (with spotting on day 10). This month I'm taking 100mg of B6 so I'm figuring my LP might increase to 12 days. That would mean AF is due on Saturday so maybe test on Sunday if nothing? I'm in 2 minds at the moment about whether to test then so that if it was a positive we'd have the whole day together but there's more chance of it being BFN because I could be testing early. If I wait to 15dpo, I'd almost definitely be late and it's my mum's anniversary so it'd be nice to get a BFP BUT DH and I would have to go straight to work and not see eachother. So after a massive ramble, I'm not sure what to do! This is what's worrying me this month though, everything is me looking at when I might get my BFP and that's far from a certain or even a likely thing so have to tone down my PMA a little bit at least!


----------



## Lu28

By the way Rosh, if you're 2dpo today I'd probably take a well deserved break tonight, 8 days would more more than enough for me!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Since i am your worshipper and you've told me to take a day off... i will!!:happydance:

I make cakes so i'll make you chocolate brownie muffins with chocolate ganache and sprinkles by way of offerings!! You will have to think of a suiable goddess-like name!!:rofl:

Well i'm hoping you are right re ovulation on CD15... i did get some EWCM in the afternoon that day but nothing like i normally do. Bit difficult to tell with all this preseed/bding!! ha ha

As and when we get our :bfp: i can see me having to text DH and tell him since he won't be around! He has a stag do next weekend in Amsterdam but can't see me getting anything by way of :bfp: since i will only be 9DPO....

Fingers crossed for you Lu - maybe DH getting keen is the positive effect you need?:hugs:


----------



## Lu28

Mmmmmm brownies...... Not sure I'll get the benefit of them from Ireland mind you.... Yeah, hopefully DH's enthusiasm is just what I need, just don't want to set myself up for disappointment!


----------



## rachelle1975

it sucks huh? DH figured that what he got told at school was right - have unprotected sex = pregnancy! so he's wondering what is taking so long now! i was dissapointed the first month, got a chemical the second and i think since then i've only allowed myelf to believe i was actually pregnant whilst TTC, twice. it hurts too much to be dissapointed. Guess that's why i was more ready to believe i didn't ovulate and that there was a problem huh?

Fingers crossed for us... DH is in Amsterdam from Friday 4-6 July and theoretically i should start spotting on 7th July.... if the evil :witch: is coming!!


----------



## tiggertea

DH just "reminded" me he goes on night shift for 4 weeks as of tomorrow. Makes things a little more difficult. Not so much for this month as :) on OPK yesterday and so will have all our 'important' bd done by monday night, but next month, assuming the :bfp: doesn't make an appearance, we'll see each other very little on and before O time. 
I know i'm not the only one to have to contend with sh*tty working hours but needed a moan anyways - sorry girls!


----------



## Farie

Rosh - babes ... could it just be your Oing around CD20ish? that would explain the lack of EWCM so far and the CM today/yesterday?
I O late and for ages thought I wasn't Oing at all ... 

Worth a thought?

Ps .. did you mention brownies .......................


----------



## wishes

Farie said:


> Rosh - babes ... could it just be your Oing around CD20ish? that would explain the lack of EWCM so far and the CM today/yesterday?
> I O late and for ages thought I wasn't Oing at all ...

Im a cd20 girl at the moment too :dohh: Feels like it takes forever for o to come!!

Af is just out and now im pee'd off that i have to wait another 2 weeks until crunch time. :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Rosh - babes ... could it just be your Oing around CD20ish? that would explain the lack of EWCM so far and the CM today/yesterday?
> I O late and for ages thought I wasn't Oing at all ...
> 
> Worth a thought?
> 
> Ps .. did you mention brownies .......................

I did mention brownies.... dad just came up and i baked him chocolate chip cookies so i got major brownie points for that at least!!

I guess maybe?? I am temping and it is going up tho and if it was CD20 that would be a seriously short lp?? Ah so now maybe i should have sex AGAIN today! this is not good - too worried not to have :sex: so it'll have to be 9 days in a row!! last night we avoided the preseed just to see how things went - i think the alcohol helped!!:rofl:

2 months ago when this happened before, i did CB OPKs up until CD21 and got nothing??

So 3 months using OPKS and i have had 2 months at CD14 and 1 month as a no show?:hug:


----------



## wishes

hmm, you might have just missed your surge hun. You know how it likes to play with our minds :muaha:

I say bday if you can handle it! :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Well i just went to the loo and there is some EWCM on the tissues?? Not a lot and it's not that stretchy but odd, don't think it can be semen from last night so i'll keep an eye on it - really do feel like i need a night off my poor bits are sore!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Farie

Hehe ... After 8 days in a row I think my bits would be falling off!!
My O alters month to month, sometimes I O about CD15/16 and other months it seems to be nearer CD20/21 - and I've never got a + OPK at all! 
It's later since I started taking the B6/12
I just go by CM as in the Zita West book she (of yes .. Zita is my new best friend) says that it's the best indicator of all.
Maybe have a night off tonight and try tomorrow?


*edited to add ... Ohhhh cookies ..........*


----------



## wishes

So what exact kind of cm does old zita say we need to watch for then?...


----------



## rachelle1975

I've got her book too.... she says that when you get the watery/ewcm go! go! go! :happydance::happydance:

On a hilarious note tried to do my CP earlier and i noticed it was lower than it had been a couple of days ago - checked in my book and it said that it goes low after AF and again after ovulation.. so god knows where i am! Had a bath and then couldn't find it afterwards! ha ha ha - surely it can't vanish in the space of an hour?!?!?! :rofl::rofl:

I definitely need a night off, i'm exhausted and feel like i'm coming down with something - can't shake a horrid headache either so bed by 8 i think!! :hug:


----------



## Loula

oooh I have seen pics of Rosh's cakes, VERY impressive *yum*

I have to say I am quite enjoying my break off charting :D I have no idea what's doing what and I like it that way!

I think you are all way ahead of me so I'll be the last one left again lol!

Rosh if you have any watery/eggy cm then ( as much as I know you need a break) :sex: tonight too just in case ;)


----------



## Lu28

Well I've just finished baking a chocolate cake with chocolate orange icing for my work lot because they're been badgering me to bake them something and my rock cakes are about to come out of the oven so it's been a busy few hours! Can't wait to have a rock cake, warm with a bit of butter yum yum.....

Had a chocolate mint flavoured muffin a few hours ago (healthy day for me!) and it for some reason made me reel really nauseous, felt like I was going to be ill for a few hours, nice...


----------



## Farie

Ohhh girls ... stop talking about all the lovely cakes!!!! I'm getting peckish!


----------



## rachelle1975

Well girls i think i'm going to give up! ha ha... although have regained my sense of humor thank god.:happydance:

My new alarm woke me up with a heart attack this morning and i'd been sleeping with my mouth open so temps had dropped to 36.01. 5 mins later they were 36.13 so i've recorded that! :dohh:

Think i'm just gonna chill, wait for AF to come next wednesday and then go see the doc. In my head i'm like 'give it another month' but if there are ovulation probs better to get it sorted eh? I soooooooo don't wanna go to work but i did have a night off last night so should feel 'rested'!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Rosh!
seems like you are a little more content in yourself today.
Hope all works out.


----------



## Lu28

I'm not having much luck with my temping at the moment, woke up at 3am and couldn't really sleep after that! Fell asleep for about an hour before my alarm so have recorded the time when I woke up which looks fairly consistent so who knows. I've been feeling really queasy this morning, probably because my stomach doesn't know what's going on with being woken up so early, having warm milk at 4am and then breakfast at 8.30! So feeling a bit dodgy and delicate today.


----------



## Farie

Rosh - glad your feeling better :hugs:
Loula - enjoy the break!! I think I'm prob similar stage in my cycle to you .. still waiting on O!!
Lu - sorry your feeling delicate, big gentle :hugs:
Tiggertea - how are you doing?


----------



## Lu28

I was feeling better, then ate some lunch and feel ill again:hissy:


----------



## rachelle1975

EWCM! :happydance:
EWCM! :happydance:
EWCM! :happydance:
EWCM! :happydance:

Maybe dip today was ovulation??? when i say EWCM! :happydance: i mean there was quite a log today and it definitely is EWCM! :happydance:!!!

Also checked CP and it's high and soft - very high in fact! sound promising?

Bring on the husband! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

He got last night off, he can't complain...i am opting for today (next 30 mins) and first thing in the morning.. complete with death breath :muaha:

i think you are all right and i'm a total nutter!!!! Sorry for being such a total winge bag - i'm worse than an episode of Eastenders!

Stopped drinking fluid at 4pm so i can POAS and check with OPK - worth it? Figure if i had some EWCM then i'll either ovulate today or tomorrow but EWCM only kicked in around 10am..... :happydance::happydance: i


----------



## wishes

ha ha! :rofl: Look how quickly that enthusiasm comes back!.... good luck hun... go get him!!!:muaha:


----------



## Farie

Wooohoooo GO Rosh!!!!! See ... told you your O would come!!!!
Bring on the DH!


----------



## rachelle1975

Right well i got him early and i still have time to watch Britain's Next Top model and have an early night... priorities right or what?!!!:blush:

Got a positive OPK on the ebay cheapies! hurrah!! :happydance: my wee smelt like hot dog salt water... nice.:rofl:

So, BD and i layed with my legs in the air for 50 mins... bonus or what! whilst doing that DH just sold my car!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo H-A-P-P-Y!!:hug::hug:


----------



## Lu28

Sounds like you're having a good day Rosh! Glad you finally got your positive opk, I guess youre ovulation days just arent as regular as they used to be....

Go get DH again in the morning!!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

woooo :hugs: go go go Rosh! :)


----------



## rachelle1975

I am so chuffed - so i figure EWCM today and i got a positive OPK so prob ovulation today or tomorrow do you think?

DH is studying after work so won't be back til 7 so i figure AM is our best bet. last month we missed the day before and on the day of my positive OPK didn't do it until that evening.

9 days left of this cycle so it had better hurry up and work it's sticky magic!!


----------



## Farie

Rosh - so lovely to hear you sounding happier and more positive .. and well you should be! :rofl: at getting BD in early and getting your bum in the air for 50 mins! I really am so pleased for you that you got a + opk too. jump him again in the morning and the eggy will be spoilt for choice as to which :spermy: to choose from!

Lu - how you feeling sweetie? Still queasy?

As for me .... come on O ... I'm ready and waiting for ya! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Guys i know i'm a bit of a dick sometimes.. but....
normally do the OPk in the morning so i presume that it will happen the following day or thereabouts. Since i got a positive at 7pm - and i'm having mild cramps now?? when do you think i will ovulate? i'm guessing those cheap sticks detect the surge early as well?


----------



## Lu28

Sorry hon, I'm not great with opks so no point in me advising - I've never had a positive opk in my life!

I was feeling better, then I had my dinner and feeling queasy again :sick: Had a weird low temp when I was up at all hours of the morning today. My post ov temps have been around 36.87 and after being awake for an hour and going downstairs to get my milk I decided to experiment and it was 36.65. Seemed a bit weird seeing as it's meant to be higher after after moving around, not lower. Woke again later at 7am and it was 36.87 which is what I'd have expected. And now Elm has me thinking it was my implantation dip so I'm all obsessive again! Did have mild cramps going to sleep last night so who knows. Maybe I'll have a proper rise tomorrow morning and I might start symptom spotting properly!


----------



## rachelle1975

Ooooh Lu how cool would that be eh? you are only a bit ahead of me and i would be so awesome if we were all able to catch up! i feel like i'm watching people come and go a bit at the moment!!

Fingers and toes crossed but not legs... that would NEVER get us anywhere!


----------



## Lu28

Yep us girls have to keep our legs firmly open!:blush: I'm sure I'm getting all enthusiastic over nothing but it's nice to have something to concentrate on during the 2ww!


----------



## Farie

Rosh - if you got you + in the evening and had some cramps I'd say you were Oing today at some point, prob later on?

Lu fingers crossed for you honey, I so so hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

Thanks Farie:hugs: Temp rose a bit again today so you never know!:happydance: Having said that, my temp is now near where I was at the end of my last cycle so I'd like to see it rise a bit more over the next few days, not that I have any control over these things!


----------



## Loula

Rosh honey, can I just point something out? If you are only oving now, then your LP will be shorter than 10 days have I got that correct? Do you know that an LP of less than 10 will not normally be enough time for an eggy to implant?

I feel a cow saying this because you are all PMA'ed up etc but I don't want you to have the fall :(


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey lovely ladies of the cycle....!
Well i got a positive OPk this morning and still have EWCM however this evening it had started to fade so reckon ovulation was today. 

Don't worry Loula - i just worked it out and figured if today was ovulation and AF was due 9th then that will only be 8DPO. What a tit. I really thought i would make it this month and that it was okay to ovulate this late.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Farie

Rosh :hugs: Glad you pinpointed O! You may find that as it's come late AF may be late ... making your LP longer than 8/9 days - which would be fine. 
OK, not ideal but there are plenty of peeps who get :bfp: with only a 9/10 day LP. Don't totally give up hope :hugs:

Certainly with me if I O late AF gets delayed a little too.

Loula .. how you doing chick?


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Rosh :hugs: Glad you pinpointed O! You may find that as it's come late AF may be late ... making your LP longer than 8/9 days - which would be fine.
> OK, not ideal but there are plenty of peeps who get :bfp: with only a 9/10 day LP. Don't totally give up hope :hugs:
> 
> Certainly with me if I O late AF gets delayed a little too.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Farie - I've recorded my temps/OPKs the last 4 months.
> Month 1 - + OPK at CD14 (27 day cycle)
> Month 2 - nothing registered on OPK and i tested from CD11-20 - AF came as usual 27 day cycle)
> Month 3 - + OPK at CD14 27 day cycle)
> This month - + OPK at CD 18.
> 
> Just feel a bit crappy at the moment and all over the place, plus very tired which doesn't make good for my emotional wellbeing! Just spent an hour scouring websites looking for people that got + HPT at 8DPO in the hope it gave me hope... oh dear.
> 
> I know i'm not the only person struggling to TTC but feel sh*te today. Was so happy yesterday. I think i need an early night :hug:


----------



## Lu28

Hey Rosh, try not to feel too disheartened, it looks as though you have a pretty steady 13 day LP so I'd guess AF may well be about 5 days late for you this cycle. Definitely think it's more likely that you'll have a longer amount of time between AF and ov rather than ov and AF, that's the bit that usually stays steady:hugs:

I'm not feeling queasy anymore thank god. Bbs are tender again which I used to get during 2ww but didn't last month and I put that down to the B6. I'm on more B6 this month and my bbs are sore so who knows! Have quite a bit of creamy cm tonight as well but I've had that in the past in the 2ww so no definite pg symptoms yet!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Lu - sounds promising! When do you think you will test?

For some reason i feel totally wiped out this cycle - i've felt nauseuous, tired and can't get rid of my sore throat. Temps took a dip this morning and i feel so exhausted - roll on AF as i'd like this horrid cycle out the way please! :hug:


----------



## Farie

Lu28 said:


> Hey Rosh, try not to feel too disheartened, it looks as though you have a pretty steady 13 day LP so I'd guess AF may well be about 5 days late for you this cycle. Definitely think it's more likely that you'll have a longer amount of time between AF and ov rather than ov and AF, that's the bit that usually stays steady:hugs:

Same as what she said :hugs: sweetie


----------



## Lu28

My temp took a huge dip last night, took it an hour early because I just woke up naturally. I had hoped it might be implantation but it looks so similar to my AF dip last month so I"m not sure. According to FF I'm 9dpo which should be too early for AF to show her nasty little face but if FF is wrong and I actually oved on the day of my second peak, I'd be 10dpo so I'm not sure. LP used to be 10 days, after 50mg of B6 last month it increased to either 11 or 12 days depending on whether I oved on the day of the second peak or the day after. I'm on 100mg B6 this month so thought that should increase it again but if it really is AF then I'd be back to square one with my LP. Have no usual AF symptoms like spots on my chin but I do have mild cramping in my tum and back but I guess that could be due to me worrying! Posted a q on TTC forum and the general consensus is it's AF. I'll be gutted if it is, had high hopes for this cycle:hissy::cry::hissy::cry:

How are you guys doing?:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

I have no symptoms as yet - only a few days post-o though so fingers crossed...
although i'm pretty sure there'll be no :bfp: this month.

Need some advice too - tell me to shut up if you like!
Basically, we all know stress isn't good - even when ttc. I'm majorly stressed in work right now and coming to the end of my teather with the whole thing. My plan is to leave when LO is born anyway - should i pack it in now in the hope that our ttc efforts are more successful with the lack of unneccesary added stress or stick it out another few months?


----------



## Loula

Rosh - entirely poss if your OV is late that your AF might be late too, so don't give up hope just yet xx 
I really battled wether to say or not, but I do try to say it as it is where possible, I don't like false hope etc, so hope youa re ok xx

me - see thread in TTC, FLAPPING!!!! :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

Loula said:


> me - see thread in TTC, FLAPPING!!!! :hissy:

I replied but don't think it will make you feel much better....:dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Loula said:


> Rosh - entirely poss if your OV is late that your AF might be late too, so don't give up hope just yet xx
> I really battled wether to say or not, but I do try to say it as it is where possible, I don't like false hope etc, so hope youa re ok xx
> 
> me - see thread in TTC, FLAPPING!!!! :hissy:

Hey guys

Loula chick don't worry i know it was said with the best of intentions - you are saving me going nuts next week! :hug:

There seems to be mixed feelings as to whether :witch: will be late since O was late -who knows! All i do know is that i now have creamy CM and CP is medium/medium so it's a waiting game now.

I have been proactive tho - have got an appt for docs next Friday. I know it's only 8 months but i'm nearly 33 and if there are any probs i wanna get them ironed out! Plus, if i'm ovulating CD14-16 and spotting starts CD25.... luteal phase isn't that long so there may be something they can suggest eh?

Is there anything i can do to make my luteal phase longer or do you reckon it's okay since it's been the same for the 2/4 times i've checked it?? cycle is always 27 days too, without fail!

Thanks for all being so great - sorry if i'm doing your heads in :hug::hug:


----------



## Schmelly

tiggertea said:


> I have no symptoms as yet - only a few days post-o though so fingers crossed...
> although i'm pretty sure there'll be no :bfp: this month.
> 
> Need some advice too - tell me to shut up if you like!
> Basically, we all know stress isn't good - even when ttc. I'm majorly stressed in work right now and coming to the end of my teather with the whole thing. My plan is to leave when LO is born anyway - should i pack it in now in the hope that our ttc efforts are more successful with the lack of unneccesary added stress or stick it out another few months?

How long have you been trying, Tiggertea? If you can afford to pack work in now, I'd go for it. However, if you've only just started ttc maybe you could give it a few months to see how it goes? Good luck :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

Schmelly said:


> How long have you been trying, Tiggertea? If you can afford to pack work in now, I'd go for it. However, if you've only just started ttc maybe you could give it a few months to see how it goes? Good luck :hug:

only a few months into our ttc campaign (i know, i know - i'm a newbie! hehe)
i know everyone gets a little stressed by work sometimes but my current situation has even my mum worried about my general health and mental wellbeing lol (and she doesn't know i'm ttc!) 

It's prob just me being completely sick of it all (all the details would take a decade to type!) that has me using ttc as a "great" excuse for telling my boss where to get off.... been discussing the financial situation with DH and we are on a "definate maybe" at the mo coz he's a worrier and often thinks we can't possibly survive on both our wages let alone cutting it down to just his.... i make it my mission to prove him wrong!!

I'm wondering too if i could look into doing something part-time.... get used to less money now and not be as big a shock in 9+ months time....
aww i dunno - can you tell i'm even confusing myself?! hahaha

:hugs: thanks for being patient!


----------



## Lu28

It can't hurt to look at other job options Tiggertea, you might find something else you love. Ok it wouldn't be ideal if you got a new job and fell pg straightaway but I don't think you can put your life on hold when ttc and the stress can't be doing you any good:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Tiggs i would definitely look at lessening your stress levels - what about cutting down on your hours or finding something different?

Im a detective in the MET and i work for the child abuse team - it's pretty stressful and awful so i have volunteered for a 6 month stint which is a desk-based role - kinda hope that this helps. We can't get rid of the stress that TTC causes but at least we can get rid of the surrounding stuff x


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks Lu - that was my main reason for sticking at it even this far - i thought it would look kinda bad if i started a new job then went in a few weeks later and said "ooops - i'm pregnant bysie bye bye!!!" lol but at this stage I'm just kinda getting to the point where it would def be worth it!

And Thanks Rosh - your job would be permanently heartbreaking (sorry to point that one out! lol) and makes my own situation seem so much more preferable! But I just don't know how to "fix" the problems in my work - you know? Cutting hours isn't an option where i am right now but moving somewhere else, with less hours and less responsibility might be.... "We can't get rid of the stress that TTC causes but at least we can get rid of the surrounding stuff" - my thoughts exactly!

Think I'll look into a change rather than packing work in entirely just now.... but you never know - i could have changed my mind again in an hour! :dohh: lol


----------



## Farie

Tiggertea - perhaps try to find something p/t that's light and easy and fun? If the stress at work is that bad it's certainly not going to help TTC ... but financial worries won't either!
Loula - :hugs: thinking of you
Rosh - Vit B6/12 is meant to help lengthen the LP, its worked for mine. fingers tightly crossed for you
Lu - hoping the dip doesn't mean anything :hugs: 
Schmelly - your back :happydance: how's this cycle going?

As for me .... still waiting to O ......


----------



## Lu28

Farie, hope you O soon hon:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Tiggertea - perhaps try to find something p/t that's light and easy and fun? If the stress at work is that bad it's certainly not going to help TTC ... but financial worries won't either!
> Loula - :hugs: thinking of you
> Rosh - Vit B6/12 is meant to help lengthen the LP, its worked for mine. fingers tightly crossed for you
> Lu - hoping the dip doesn't mean anything :hugs:
> Schmelly - your back :happydance: how's this cycle going?
> 
> As for me .... still waiting to O ......

Thanks Farie - hope your BDing efforts are rewarding fruitfully this month! fingers crossed O occurs soon for you hun :hug:

Re B6/12 is it worth me asking DR or just buying it? Got appt next Fri evening after AF has arrived - at least i can talk some things through with her :hug:


----------



## Lu28

You probably could just go ahead and buy it, its not expensive but if youre at the doc next week, maybe just hang on to see what she says. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Farie said:


> Tiggertea - perhaps try to find something p/t that's light and easy and fun? If the stress at work is that bad it's certainly not going to help TTC ... but financial worries won't either!
> .................
> As for me .... still waiting to O ......

I'm on the lookout for something fitting that description.... i have a huge list of things i know i'd love but unfortunately not qualified for them yet! (i study part time too ya see!) Aw well. It's another project - I'm calling it "operation find debz a cool job" (original eh?) :dohh:

Thanks again to all for your patience while i whinge!

Fingers crossed you O soon hun xx


----------



## Schmelly

Farie said:


> Schmelly - your back :happydance: how's this cycle going?
> 
> As for me .... still waiting to O ......


Hi Farie...thanks! I'm tentatively back. Have still been checking in, just needed (still need????) to distance myself a bit. Was getting too tough. :cry: Anyway, as usual for me I have no idea when to expect O. I'm trying not to even think about it. We are BD'ing quite a bit, so just leaving it to nature......ha ha ha ha. I'm determined not to symptom spot this month...after last time when I had textbook pg symptoms but no bean. I guess I'll still spot the symptoms but I'll be pretty cynical about them!

Good luck waiting for O...do you know when it might be? How you feeling this cycle? Hope things are a bit brighter for you this month :hug:


Tiggertea (oooooooooooohhh every time I say your name I want a 'tiggertea'!!!) - I was in a similar situation last autumn. My job was draining me, I was working 80 hours a week in a difficult school, and it was 80 very stressful hours. I ended up getting injured by 2 fighting kids in my class and had to go off sick. I decided when I was off that I just couldn't go back as I'd either end up with a nervous beakdown or a premature divorce (or both!). Have taken a sideways career move since (and a large salary cut!), but workwise I've never been happier. DH and I are also much happier and don't argue and fall out like before. It was the best decision I've made for a while. I was worried about getting pg soon into my new job, but as the others have said, you can't put your life on hold when ttc. 6 months later we're still witing for our little bean (11 months after starting ttc)...so who knows when, or if, it'll happen? Good luck in whatever you decide :hug:


----------



## Lu28

Temp was down today and I had some slightly brown tinged cm this morning (sorry tmi!) so I registered that as spotting on FF and it came back with possible implantation. I'm not convinced though, think it's too late in my cycle. I haven't had any spotting since this morning though so I'll just have to keep an eye on things.

Hope you're all well today!


----------



## rachelle1975

Lu28 said:


> Temp was down today and I had some slightly brown tinged cm this morning (sorry tmi!) so I registered that as spotting on FF and it came back with possible implantation. I'm not convinced though, think it's too late in my cycle. I haven't had any spotting since this morning though so I'll just have to keep an eye on things.
> 
> Hope you're all well today!

Hey Lu - had a look at your chart. it could be implantation if it took a while to fertilise and travel down into your womb?? Is the spotting out of character?

It'd be the opposite for me - always spot so if i didn't i think i would hope i was PG!!:hug:


----------



## Lu28

I'm really hoping it's implantation but seeing as my LP hasn't gone beyond 11 or 12 days before and its 10dpo today, I'm not deserately hopefuly. I never used to spot before AF, I did last month for the first time with taking B6. It started on the day AF usually would have arrived and then she came properly the next day. There's definitely not as much as the last time, just a small bit this morning and another tiny bit just now. No cramps and no spots like I usually get before AF. It just seems a bit too late in my cycle to be implantation.

Hey ho, I guess I'll know for sure if my temps rise...


----------



## hollee

hi girls

i haven't able to be on for a while as doing loads of ot in work and im knackered, im pretty sure i o'd on cd11 i go a positive opk but it wasn't anywhere near as dark as the other line, i had a faint line on cd 10 & a neg on cd12. im still a bit unsure about it all to be honest.

tiggertea - i think its a great idea to get a new p/t job, its horrible working in a work environment like that, it affects your whole life.

rosh - your job must be very stressful and its a good idea to take a break, but you really do make a huge difference to peoples lives
farie - have you o'd hun?
lu - i hope its implantation for you.


----------



## Lu28

Glad you're back Hollee, we've missed you!:hugs:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies 
CD13 for me .. still waiting for O .....

Rosh - I would just buy some from boots or similar .. certainly cannot hurt.
Tiggertea - I have asimilar operation going on at the moment ... at the moment I fancy working in Fat Face selling pretty clothes!
Lu - Fingers so tightly crossed for you, personally I would think maybe the spotting is a little early to be AF? ... but since my last 2 cycles have been all over the place I don't want to get your hopes up :hugs:
Schmelly - huge :hugs: hope your ok and not feeling to shaky about this cycle, nothing wrong with wanting some distance, TTC is s bit of a roller-coaster .. and not always in a good way. :dust: for you and hoping the 'natural' way does the job :hug:
Loula - how's things?
Hollee - fingers crossed for you having O'd ... did you get the tell-tail CM?


----------



## hollee

i got cm 4 days later, but apparently that can happen sometimes?????


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey lovely ladies 

Sorry you are still waiting for O Farie - do you check your CP at all? just wondering if you do and if it has changed yet?

No sign on my FF chart - messed about a bit and it came back with CD20 for ovulation - how odd! that is despite my +ive on 18th and no EWCM on CD20? Ah welll... i think my body just likes to keep me on my toes! i shall have a look in Sainsburys and get some Vit B6 and will speak to the doc about how much to take as i'm already having 100% in my pregnacare tablets and don't want to OD! :happydance:

I was right last month when i said i had lots of creamy CM after o but didn't know if it was normal as i'd never monitored it - it's back this month so i'm 'normal'.... ish!! :rofl:

Tiggertea - decided what you are going to do work-wise? DH had an exam next week and i cheekily asked if i can go part time if he gets it - he said he would allow me to do a 4 day week if i did the housework! :rofl: fair point though as i don't really like housework but i do all the cooking and washing so i think it's a trade off!!

Hope everyone is okay and not too stressed. I've got over my bi-polar behaviour.... hopefully i'll continue to chill and since i'm still expecting AF next Wednesday it's a bit less stressful now!

Well DH is away in Amsterdam for the weekend but has promised to bring me back a fridge magnet - what a lucky girl i am :rofl::rofl:
:hug:


----------



## Lu28

Rosh - a fridge magnet, how romantic!!:rofl:

Farie - if you end up working in fatface, can we use your employee discount??!:happydance:

Not sure it is too early for AF to be honest, I've had 23 day cycles before, just not lately so it may be that I oved a little earlier than normal this cycle. Certainly not all that soon for me as far as dpo is concerned.... Ah well, we'll see. Feeling a bit crampy tonight which isn't great but still no spots:shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey lovely ladies
> ..........................
> 
> Tiggertea - decided what you are going to do work-wise? DH had an exam next week and i cheekily asked if i can go part time if he gets it - he said he would allow me to do a 4 day week if i did the housework! :rofl: fair point though as i don't really like housework but i do all the cooking and washing so i think it's a trade off!!
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and not too stressed. I've got over my bi-polar behaviour.... hopefully i'll continue to chill and since i'm still expecting AF next Wednesday it's a bit less stressful now!
> 
> Well DH is away in Amsterdam for the weekend but has promised to bring me back a fridge magnet - what a lucky girl i am :rofl::rofl:
> :hug:

I'm on the lookout for something else.... not sure what yet, but something! (If any of you have any ideas - hit me wih em, coz i'm all out!)

ooooh a fridge magnet! woohoo :happydance: you ARE lucky Rosh!! ;)


and i second Lu's suggestion of the bnb ladies using Farie's Fat Face discount should she get the job ;)



ok, so different topic now... i promised myself I wasn't gonna play symptom-spotter this month but since around 7 this evening, i've been kinda.... i dunno - not crampy but having little "twinges". only 5-6DPO so not sure what to think.... just thought I'd share ;)


----------



## Lu28

That's it, I'm giving up on this stupid temping thing - I woke at 6am on Wednesday, 5.40am on Thursday and 5am today! I couldn't wake at a consistent time to save my life at the most important time in my cycle, it's so frustrating! So needless to say my temp today is pretty much exactly the same as it was yesterday. I don't know what to think but I'm preparing myself for the worst. No more brown cm since the tiny bit yesterday morning and another tiny bit in the afternoon, *quick check with a mirror* no I still don't have my usual telltale AF spots. So I don't know, I give up!:wacko:

How are you girls doing?:hugs:


----------



## Farie

Lu28 said:


> Farie - if you end up working in fatface, can we use your employee discount??!:happydance:

Hell yes :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Lu - sorry your waking up so early ... I do too if I know I have to be awake for something .. then I'm awake to early. It why I'm not temping .... I think I'd be a wreck by the end of the first cycle
Big :hugs: and I so hope AF stays away
Rosh - fingers still crossed for you :hugs: very jealous about your fridge magnet!!
Tiggertea - hope you twinges are a good sign :hugs: 
God bless fat face!! OH said that even if I get a pay drop the discount would mean that on income spent I'd end up about even :rofl:
Schmelly - :hugs: 
Hollee - CM 4 days later .. umm ... I'd better stop using it as a sign of O!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hello ladies.

DH has arrived in Amsterdam..... now i can worry all weekend! Fridge Magnet... well, can you imagine what else he could bring me back!! dear lord!!!!

Still no cross hairs on FF but tinkered for tomorrow and if temp rises it said O was CD20. Am i a totally numbnut but.... i got +OPK on CD18 and -OPK CD19. EWCM both days and my CP was best position... but FF reckons it happened CD20?!?!?! We are well out as we haven't had any BDing for a few days but i'm kinda ready for AF and hopefully a more regular cycle next month!

I shall post a pic of my fridge magnet since you are all so jealous. He better remember!!!


----------



## Lu28

Rosh - Hope you manage to figure out when you oved!

As for me, I think I'm going to be leaving you now, have horrible cramps and brown/light red spotting, FF no longer thinks it's implantation bleeding and neither do I. I've ordered preseed and will up the B6 and take it all the way through my cycle to see if that helps this time round.

Feeling very miserable and like I just don't want to deal with the new cycle at the moment:cry:


----------



## Farie

Lu - :hug: have a big tub of ice cream and a bottle of wine :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Big :hug: Lu i'm so sorry - really really sucky.

I'm sending your subconcious a big glass of vino (or 4) and some chocolate. I'll be with you next week and we can plan the next months assault on our cycles.

Chin up hun bun :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Farie - thanks! :hugs:
Rosh - can't wait to see the infamous fridge magnet (and yep i think thats about the 'safest' thing he could bring home from amsterdam! hehe)
Lu - :hugs: hun... hopefully july/aug will be your lucky cycle!



ooooh and i have an update on the job thing.... I asked my boss if i could speak with him today and i basically laid out all my thoughts and feelings on the current situation. He seemed quite shocked (esp when i said i wouldn't think twice about leaving if it all wasn't dealt with (gave him a 2 week deadline to have made a noticable change). He started spluttering and getting all nervous etc lol so, we shall see how it goes! Just how i felt today i was kinda hoping he would sack me :rofl: 
still on the lookout for something "better" in the meantime though!

Also a hubby update (no i'm not trading him in!!) - he spent most of Wed night in hospital having spots of molten metal scraped from his eye with a scalpel blade! OUCH! The "safety glasses" they provide in his work (he's an aircraft engineer) obviously don't do their job so well! So, my "cool dude" hubby 8) is wearing his sunnies all the time and can't actually see through one eye... i'm quite worried about that part actually.... so is he but i keep telling him to give it a few days to heal....


sorry for the 'war and peace' stylee post!! :blush:


----------



## Schmelly

Lu - sorry you're feeling down and sorry :witch: got you. Lots of :hug:

Rosh - can't wait to see the magnet :rofl:

Tiggertea - sorry to hear about DH's accident. Hope he recovers well. And well done on being Mrs Asserive and facing up to your boss like that!!! Bet you felt good afterwards! Hope it brings about the changes you need. :hugs:

Farie - How you doing? O yet??? Sorry if I've mised it...have only been checking in v briefly. :hug:


----------



## Farie

Lu - more big :hugs: and choco
Rosh - hows the 2ww going? thank you for your lovely message about O ... I will catch that eggy!
Tiggertea - your poor DH. Well done for facing up to boss!! go girl!
Schmelly - still waiting for O - you've not missed much in my cycle! Big hugs and hope this is a good month for you :hug:

Me - still waiting on O ... BD'd this monring which was lovely although did get reprimanded slightly for being 'willy obsessed' :rofl: He is right tho .. I need ot just enjoy cuddling etc rather than always trying to instigate something :dohh:
Hey ho .. all turned out well!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Farie

Not sure re 2WW bit confused.

I checked CP/CM and did OPK... you know... just to be thorough!! Anyway was positive i O on CD19 but FF gave me solid lines for CD20??:dohh:

That being the case, cos i thought my luteal phase would be too short for implantation i kinda gave up on the BD bit. :cry:

What do you reckon, we BD 5 days before O, 4 days before and 2 days before but that was it?? I'm kinda resigned to getting AF this Wednesday and just chilling with it x :hugs:


----------



## wishes

Gees, so much ive missed in here! :dohh:

Well, our marathon has begun... not expectign to o for another 6 days though so every other day is the plan. opks showing lines but not dark enough yet...... here we go! :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Rosh - you got plenty of BDing in - there should be plenty of :spermy: hanging about just waiting to meet Mrs Egg

Wishes - GO!!!!! bring on the O!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm sitting here already imagining symptoms despite being sure that i'm not!! i feel so tired today and have sore throat and feel coldy... at 3dpo... i'm a nutter!!


----------



## hollee

im pretty sure ive lucked out this month, im just so confused when trying to time o, i just don't seem able to get the hang of it. :shrug:

tiggertea - im sorry to hear about dh i hope he's ok, well done on standing up for yourself in work, hopefully things will improve while your looking for something else
Lu - sorry AF got you hun :hugs:, im pretty sure ill be joining you next month ive had no symptoms yet.
rosh - fingers crossed that this is your month
Farie & wishes - hope you catch o 
schmelly - how are you


----------



## tiggertea

Firstly - thanks for all the "get well soon"s for hubby - i told him you all wish him a speedy recovery and he's grinning like a cheshire cat! lol update - he still can't see 100% but is slowly getting better... he can open his eye almost fully today :)
Work - well.... time shall tell! I'll keep you updated on that front too!
Otherwise - i'm trying not to play symptom-spotter coz I'm right bang in the middle of 2ww... grrrrrr!!!

Rosh - everything crossed for ya hun - there should have been loadsa little swimmers still waiting for you to O.
Farie & wishes - have fun! ;)
Hollee - i was CERTAIN i knew all about when i was due to O til i used the Clearblue Digi OPK this month and it didn't give me my :) til after that date... i think our bodies like to mess with our minds when we are trying to work it all out!
Lu - howz you today hun? Feling positive about the month ahead? 
Last but not least - Schmelly - everyone else on the page got a mention so couldn't leave you out! How are you today? :D


----------



## rachelle1975

Hola lovely ladies (limit of my Spanish!)

DH is back from evil Amsterdam tonight... he rang yesterday and said it was full of drug dealers and old prostitutes... ha ha! I should be gettingmy lovely fridge magnets tonight then woop! woop! :happydance::rofl:

have been a baking demon, Cadbury's button and white chocolate drop cookies, hazlenut & chocolate chunk cookies and banana bread cos i didn't want to waste the banana's that had gone a bit broooown! I can feel my ass doubling in size just looking at them! :rofl:

More importantly 4DPO and i keep having hot flushes - CP has gone high and soft again and there is quite a bit of CM....... *note to self, must not symptom watch! :blush:

....and theoretically AF is due weds so spotting should commence tomorrow
:hug:


----------



## Loula

you and your damned cakes again Rosh, enticing me to post ;) man I want some cake so badly right now but haven't got any makings!!:hissy: maybe I could make a rice pudding and that'll suffice..

ANyway, just checking in - trying my best to stay away in my month off but keep sneaking back on!! 
O is late as ewcm only really started on cd16 my usual ov day. Am not opking or owt this month, nor temping . We have :sex: a bit, but only cause I want to, not because I feel I ought to. So probably missed anyway!

Busy with work - got an inspection looming so lots to keep my mind off TTC for at least another 4 weeks! 
Got appt on Tues 15th at the ACU, so will report back as to whats said after that.

Hope all are well xx cyu in a few days, keep smiling ladies, I want to see loads of PMA when I come back!


----------



## rachelle1975

You guys are gonna be sooooooooooooo jealous!!

3 fridge magnest, a giant clog stuffed with tulip bulbs and the peace da resitance (my best francais)....... a box of toffifee chocolate!! lush!

Praying i have no spotting tomorrow but fully accepting if i do x


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh that's 5 pressies Rosh! now that's a luvly hubby! Enjoy your chocs hun (and all those lovely cakes and buns you were baking!) 
i've everything crossed that spotting doesn't start tomorrow. x


----------



## Schmelly

Thanks for asking, Hollee and Tiggertea...I'm doing OK. :hugs:

Farie...any sign of O yet? :hug:


----------



## Farie

I ladies, still no + OPK so I'm not sure when I'm going to O .. or whether I have already .... going to try to BD tonight to make sure. If DF complies that is!!

Feeling ok about this cycle, not hugely positive, but I think thats just 'cos I've seen 'exciting' cycles come and go, cycles when we have BD's perfectly for O and still nada .. Just feeling a bit dis-heartened about the process today :dohh:
So I'm just going to wait and see and try extremely hard not to get to upset when old AF comes knocking.

Heyho .. it will happen ... eventually. DF is being really nice about it but he gets worried by how stressed I get about it all, he's even stopped saying 'give it time' although that may be due to those particular words sending me into a near blind rage!!!!


----------



## Schmelly

Farie...:hug: You're not alone :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys hope all is well.

Farie how's it going - reckon my late 'o' has rubbed off on your too!! I was 6 days bloody late so reckon yours is coming - get some serious BDing to cover all bases!! :blush:

all the cookies have been despatched to work so that my butt does not develop it's own postcode but i fear it is now too late!

i am also a total wally and i cannot count - AF is due Thurs and not Weds as i have been spouting... durrrr! :dohh: So spotting should commence tomorrow (unless i'm a lucky little girl!).

Had some funny tummy pains today but they, it could have just been trapped wind! :rofl:


----------



## Loula

I think there is a late O bug going round - how wierd that we are all seeming to be o-ing late this cycle? How *twilight zone* !!!


----------



## hollee

i think i o'd late too, i thought i got a + on CD10 but then last night i just did one as i had more ewcm and got a stronger line? im so confused..... DH and i bd'd last night and sat so hopefully ive caught it. why is it as soon as you start trying, not just waiting for it to happen that your cycles go haywire.

sorry about the moan, hows everyone?


----------



## tiggertea

hi girls!
everyone 'o'ing late - how very twilight zone indeed! lol
sounds like everyone is in relatively good form - PMA all round i hope!

could you guys take a look at this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/41071-opinions-please-ladies.html#post571935 and give me some honest opinions? :)
thanks! xx


----------



## tiggertea

A morning update can be found here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/41120-proof.html

Don't want to let myself believe it in case it's not true!


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies, 
CD18 and a not hugely cheerful Farie today, didn't BD last night as DF thought I was feeling down so just cuddled me .. this led to me actually feeling down as I thought he just wasn't interested in me .. and then I got upset that we were 'missing O' yada yada etc etc
I am fed up with worrying whether we will BD on the right day, worrying that I have 'missed' it etc.

Basically he is concerned about how up and down I am about the whole TTc thing and he would like me to step back from it all a little.
To a degree he is right, I am quite up and down this month, lot's of neg OPKs and a total lack of any real CM (let alone EWCM!) I think I missed O as what little creamy CM I had is gone ... and the very faint line I got on the OPK has never re-appeared or got darker.

I guess I'll try to BD over the next couple of days just in case, but I am going to try very hard not to get upset if we don't (like last night) as that just kills th mood even further.

:hissy: :hissy: why cannot this be easy?

PS - Tiggertea .. I so hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

Oh Farie...sorry you're feeling down. It's such a rollercoaster this whole ttc thing. There's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but know that we're all here for you to vent to and talk to, and we understand what you're going through :hug: :hugs: :hug:
The good news is that you have a DF who will cuddle you when you are down! I wouldn't say it never happens for me, but my DH often forgets to make any contact with me unless it's jiggy-time. I'm glad he's showing you the affection and support you need. I know it can be really hard to 'let go' of a baby-making opportunity, but I have to say I'm starting to feel a bit better now after having had a really low spell. I'm still struggling, but am feeling stronger and more able to deal with it now that I'm having a cycle or two of not stressing so much. Maybe just taking a step or two backwards would help you too? Just an idea, feel free to shout me down and chase me off with a pitchfork........................... :hissy:

Let's hope more of us follow Tiggertea's example. :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Farie. I don't have the words to make you feel better hun, but as Schmelly sid we are all here to listen and work through these things together. x


----------



## tiggertea

I did a digi (couldn't hold out so went to town to get one!! -so weak!!!)
Pee'd on a stick as soon as i got home, And got a 100% certain :bfp: there in print. soooooooooo excited - think i can let myself believe it now! lol
Just need to get an appointment with the doc now (mission impossible!?)


----------



## Farie

Tiggertea *CONGRATS *I'm so so so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Bonjourno lovely ladies!

Big :hug: farie - sorry you are feeling so pants. If its any consolation the same thing happened to me 10 days ago with DH - we had a barny, i got tearful over him not 'wanting' me... then we decided to BD just to cover all bases!! :rofl: arguing over lack of :sex: then doing it just because we'd argued - good god!

And as for you madam Tig........ Wooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!! I expect insider trading now to assist me in getting my :bfp:

Well i have always had the same cycle and it's only gone a bit wonky since we started TTC. Anhoo - only 6DPO and :witch: is due in 2 days. I have not had any spotting yet today WHICH if i am due on Thurs, would have happened by now. In fact, this cycle my CM seems to have buggered off on an extended summer vacation!

Today feeling very tired, heavy legs and very achey around the hips and tum - think i have a cold coming along and i'm not daft enough to think i would be having symtpoms at 6DPO but hey... i live in hope!!!!

Big :hug: everyone chin up x x x x x


----------



## tiggertea

rachelle1975 said:


> Bonjourno lovely ladies!
> 
> ................................
> 
> Today feeling very tired, heavy legs and very achey around the hips and tum - think i have a cold coming along and i'm not daft enough to think i would be having symtpoms at 6DPO but hey... i live in hope!!!!


You never know Rosh! :) stranger things have been known to happen i'm sure. Fingers crossed the lack of spotting is a good sign...

I'm holding the door open in First Tri for you all.... I'm expecting lots of familiar faces to be joining me in there (I'm way to chicken to go it alone!!) :hugs:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies :hugs:
Just passing through and thought I'd say hello and hope everyone's TWW is going well :hugs:
I still have watery CM so god only knows what's going on! hey ho ... what will be and all that.
DF and I had a lovely meal out last night and even got some :sex: in afterwards!!

Awful weather here atm but at least it gives me an excuse not to go running!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust: by the bucket load for you all! I want all of you following Tiggertea please!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey lovely ladies!!

How is everyone?

Farie - fingers crossed. watery is a good sign - i normally get it before ewcm so fingers crossed!! :hugs:

Well :witch: is due tomorrow. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up BUT i simply can't help myself...!! :blush:

For the first time EVER i still have no spotting leading up to :witch:.... i had some dull cramps yesterday... today i had watery creamy CM when it is always sticky creamy leading up to AF?

Been constipated for nearly 3 days which is also a bit different!! (sorry TMI)

Of course :witch: could just be delayed due to late O but i've never been late - 27 day cycle regular as clockwork.

What do you reckon - totally barking mad, too early for symptoms or possible?!?! Now i'm wondering when would be good to test - Friday would be 10 dpo and a day late or leave it to the weekend.... look at me getting ahead of myself!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

I say test Friday Rosh! :) i'll always say :test: tho.... hehe


----------



## rachelle1975

tiggertea said:


> I say test Friday Rosh! :) i'll always say :test: tho.... hehe

Thanks Debz how you feeling with your little peanut?

I feel really odd - i've never ever been late and i can't get my head round the fact that this could be the first time i've ever been late in 33 years and :witch: is late as a result - do you know what i mean?? i know i'm a bit mental.

DH said he's really scared! :rofl:

Who knows, for every day i don't have spotting leading up to when :witch: might come it's a bonus. Very odd CM at the moment though and i just feel different - although that could be the constipation! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hollee

CONGRATULATIONS Tiggertea on your bfp :happydance: keep those lovely doors open in 1st as hopefully the rest of us will be joining you soon x

rosh it sounds really positive to me, TEST TEST TEST on friday

im trying not to symptom spot ive but.... ive had tingly nipples and slight twinges on my right side which cud just be wind (sorry tmi) the nipples is prob coz its horrible and cold.


----------



## tiggertea

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks Debz how you feeling with your little peanut?
> 
> I feel really odd - i've never ever been late and i can't get my head round the fact that this could be the first time i've ever been late in 33 years and :witch: is late as a result - do you know what i mean?? i know i'm a bit mental.
> 
> DH said he's really scared! :rofl:
> 
> Who knows, for every day i don't have spotting leading up to when :witch: might come it's a bonus. Very odd CM at the moment though and i just feel different - although that could be the constipation! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Makes perfect sense Rosh! (and that's not sarcasm!) :D
I really hope this is it for you - can't wait to see how testing goes on Friday! if you can last that long..... 

I feel ok with peanut - really tired coz of the excitement of the last few days tho! No real symptoms other than sore bbs, feel a little sick today (again tho could be tiredness!) oh and i think i have developed a food aversion! :rofl: I love my veggies and had a luverly chicken and broccoli bake today at lunch time.... but i had to pick the broccoli out!!!! every time it passed my lips i was almost :sick: 

kind of scared too tho. feel like it's all gonna be a dream and i'll wake up anytime now!


----------



## Loula

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!! Tiggertea! congrats :D :happydance: happy and healthy pregnancy to you love xx

Rosh, I vote for leaving it till Sunday morning - not sure why Sunday but as good a day as any!!
Farie, Schmelly - hiya and hugs to you x

Nothing to report here!

Still staying away as much as possible and trying to not think about it all, and have to say am that busy and have other things on my mind like upcoming inspection, and trying to diet again that I seem to have managed to not obsess - and strangely ( or not!) not a twinge or symptom at all? Does that mean I procured them all last two cycles?? maybe..

Will check in after the fertility specialist on Tuesday to let you all know what they said


----------



## Farie

CD20 - some EWCM and we had fantastic :sex: last night!!
:hug: to you all and hope we get lot's more :bfp: this month
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tiggertea

hey girlies!
hope you are all well! :hug:

i need a little rant.... foned the doc today to get an appointment today or tomorrow, to be told she's on hol for two weeks but wil be back on Wed! (there are public hols mon and tues in NI so no doc open!) after asking for an appointment for then, i was told to call back at 8.30am on Wed morning to "have a chance" of an appointment then..... grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Schmelly

Tiggertea...unless you're having probs then the docs won't rush to fit you in. When I got my bfp in Feb they wouldn't give me an appt until i would have been past 7 weeks. Even when I phoned them because I was spotting heavily, they just told me to rest. I had a mc, but there's nothing they could have done to prevent it anyway, so there would have been no point going in sooner.

I know it's frustrating, but it's very early days, so try to be patient! If you have any problems though, you should call again and make them fit you in! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

Farie said:


> CD20 - some EWCM and we had fantastic :sex: last night!!
> :hug: to you all and hope we get lot's more :bfp: this month
> :dust::dust::dust:

At least we can get some enjoyment out of ttc!!! :rofl:

CD23 for me today...but have had cycles from 27 days to 36, so who knows when :witch: will be showing her ugly mug. :hissy:

:hug: to all.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies

Hope you are all good

Farie - big congrats awesome! Are you following my trend of CD20 ovulation?!?! Glad you got some action in! :rofl:

AF is now 2 days late and i felt so ropey at work that i came home - sick and tired :sick:

I don't think i have ever felt so scared in my life - just feel confused and apprehensive. Don't want to get my hopes up but there is no sign of AF and i've had no spotting or anything. CP is still high and so is my temp. Feeling so tired and my back is sore - i'm gonna have a nap :sleep: - only 9dpo tho :confused:

Worse is that DH is excited and despite never discussing TTC he's told his best mate at work so they are hopeful we've been 'lucky' this month.... no pressure then! :hissy:


----------



## Farie

Schmelly - hell yes ... damn TTC I was just horny!! :rofl::rofl: 
I'm predicting you a 32day cycle this month but also booking AF on a round the world cruise so hopefully she goes away for approx 9 months!
Rosh - fingers tightly crossed for you, I so so hope these are all good signs :hugs:
Lots of :dust: for you and bless your DF getting all excited .. I don't think mine will get worked up till he's actually holding a scan pic (_whenever that actually happens .. don't they scan for gall stones? Would that count?!!??_) ... and then he'll probably go to pieces!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Schmelly - hell yes ... damn TTC I was just horny!! :rofl::rofl:
> I'm predicting you a 32day cycle this month but also booking AF on a round the world cruise so hopefully she goes away for approx 9 months!
> Rosh - fingers tightly crossed for you, I so so hope these are all good signs :hugs:
> Lots of :dust: for you and bless your DF getting all excited .. I don't think mine will get worked up till he's actually holding a scan pic (_whenever that actually happens .. don't they scan for gall stones? Would that count?!!??_) ... and then he'll probably go to pieces!!

Oooh gallstones! i might totally try that if this doesn't work! Think i might need a time-out after this month... i'm getting way too excited and obsessed!

Does your cycle normally fluctuate?

We could always print out an online pic of someone else's baby.... but that's a bit stalker-ish!!!:rofl:


----------



## Dee_H

Just popping in to say hi ladies. How are your cycles going so far this month?According to the old ticker I ov tomorrow..but DH and I have been going through the motions since AF left.When is everyone testing? I hope to on DH's b-day. Good luck this month girlies. :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

Wow Tiggertea, congratulations!!!!!!!! So so pleased for you hon:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Loula

Ello all :)

Farie, wootwoot for great sex and feeling horny :! :happydance:

Rosh - are you wiating till your normal LP has passed taking late ov into account and then testing? Whats your plan?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Loula

Was gonna POAS this morning but it was 6am, i was bleery eyed and totally forgot!! :rofl:

I dunno, 10dpo today - might give it a go tomorrow. I'm in unknown territory and to be honest i'm absolutely petrified - it'll be sods law the 1 time i'm late and it's not because i'm pregnant! :hissy:

Temp went up again today, CP is still high but CM is watery/creamy so who knows!!

:hug:


----------



## Lu28

hi rosh, chart's looking good sweetie, may be that AF is a bit late because O was late but they do say 10DPO is ok to test...... huge :hug: whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## Farie

Hey Rosh .. just took a peek at you chart and it's looking VERY pretty :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Just like me ladies!!!

ha ha - was gonna POAS but was half asleep and forgot.

had a tearful teenager strop at DH this morning who laughed at me... and boobs hurt..... oooooh!!!


----------



## hollee

it sounds very promising rosh, i hope you get to join tiggertea in 1st.

im due tmw but no sign of AF yet, ive been very tired the last couple of days, and i have been getting a bit queasy over coco pops the last few mornings but i think its all in my head did a poas yesterday (14dpo) and neg.

hmmmm i just want a sticky bean


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh hollee now i just want cocoa pops! yum!

I lay in bed for what seemed like ages this morning trying to pretend i was asleep but thinking about doing a pee test and my temp! in the end i caved and it was 6.30!! ouch!

BFN this morning - 11dpo. No sign of AF still so this makes it the 4th day i'm late..... Had a temp dip on cd26, 6dpo so if i were that could be implantation? who knows! Getting to that stage where i want 1 or the other to hurry up and come since i don't seem to be sleeping well and feel crabby!


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmm coco pops.... lol

fingers crossed for you all girls! :)
- hollee - if your feeling ill that could be a good sign! :)
- rosh - there's still hope hun x


----------



## rachelle1975

Am spotting now - arse.
DH and i have agreed to a month off - no temping, checking CP/CM, no OPKS and no BnB or FF.................................................how will i feed my addiction!


----------



## Loula

you know rosh to not count yourself out until there's no denying AF is here -

as to how you will cope - you'#ll be surprised how quickly you can lose track ;)


----------



## tiggertea

awww rosh! :hugs: hun. 
a month off might ease the stress a little. we'll miss you on here but enjoy your break. the month will fly by! x


----------



## Lu28

Oh rosh, I'm sorry honey :hugs: Looks like we've all reached the point where we need a bit of a break at the moment! Maybe the month off will do you some good, the month will fly by and you can come back refreshed!


----------



## rachelle1975

DH's idea of a month off is hilarious - just lots of sex?!?!

I think that since i always spot before AF that's why i'm pretty sure it's coming. I just treated myself to a big slice of chocolate fudge cake! medicinal purposes obviously! ha ha


----------



## Lu28

Chocolate cake is definitely medicinal hon, keep going at it!!


----------



## wishes

oh rosh, sorry hun... i was just catching up on the last few pages and getting really excited for you! :hugs:

Well girls, i o'd earlier than i thought, so am now 4dpo... phantom symptom spotting has begun!:dohh:

Any more updates anyone?


----------



## Farie

Rosh - :hugs: sorry it look like AF is arriving :hugs: choco cake is necessary!!
Have a lovely month off, I'm popping in a bit but not much as DF is worried I'm getting myself to stressed out and just not enjoying life at all.

I'm CD23 ... no updates .. just enjoying having a chilled weekend with DF :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

CD20 for me! Although AF only finished yesterday! 

Off for U/S scan tomorrow, still trying to loose weight. FX it all goes ok


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Thanks for all your kind words this month :hugs:

Farie - I had the BIGGEST bit of chocolate fudge cake AND a cream scone!!! totally get where your DF is coming from as my DH feels the same and he is totally right. This month i got WAAAAAAY too obsessed with the whole deal and was permanently on the forum, checking my cervix and doing my temp throughout the day (WTF???).:dohh:

Took temp this morning and it had dropped quite a lot - 5 mins later my best friend a la witchy poos turned up :cry:

So i might float in from time to time but have promised DH that there will be no temping/charting on FF etc. His idea of month off is to :sex: every day! ha ha :rofl::rofl:

Have docs appt scheduled for next Tuesday! :happydance:

Fingers crossed you all have a far better month than me as you all deserve it so much! Look at PorkPie and Tiggertea!!

Big :hug:


----------



## Loula

oh Rosh :( :hugs:

Take a break, I can tell you from experience it is easier than you think and it does help xxx


----------



## Schmelly

Sorry she got you, Rosh. :hug:

Loula, how you doing at the moment? Feeling any better? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Farie, hope the break does the trick for you. Keeping a bit of distance has certainly helped me. :hug:

Lu, how are you? Is life in Ireland starting to brighten? :hugs:


----------



## Loula

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/42669-ivf-feb-2009-a.html#post598553

update to save me hogging this thread lol


----------



## Farie

Loula - Congrats! that's fab news!
Schmelly - thank you honey, feeling ok ... AF due Sunday and I'm determined to just sit it out and wait .. I'm not really hopeful about the cycle so it's kinda making it easier
Rosh - :hug:
Lu - how's things? CBFM still messing with your head?
Wishes - how's the TWW going?


----------



## hollee

hi girls, ive been easing in and out of bnb a bit just to stop me stressing so much, im CD29 and bfn yesterday so think i completely missed o.

rosh im sorry about af, chocolate is the best medicine, im going to get a huge bowl of triple chocoalte ice cream yummmm
loula congrats on ivf, thats great news
hope everyone is feeling happy
love


----------



## Lu28

Hi girls! I'm fine, cbfm is completely doing my head in!!! Gave me a peak today, very early with hardly any high warnings and the sticks don't look like they should for a peak - so don't know what's going on. I'm assuming I'm going to ov tomorrow or Thursday so bding anyway. Poor DH wasn't in the mood at all tonight because he's apparently getting sick (man flu!) and he had finished a 12 hour shift and he actually said "come on this is a business one"!!!!! Told him tomorrow we're both going to have to make more of an effort to be in the mood, grrrr!

Loula that' great about the IVF, congrats!

Hope you girls are all doing well!


----------



## Lilly123

I see you are same CD as me!! Good luck hun!!!:hug:


----------



## Lu28

Hi Tanya! Another cycle buddy, yay!! AF came much earlier for me than the other girls on this thread so I joined some new cycle buddies, the thread started by Munchkin - come join us!:happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/41676-cycle-buddy-required-cd1-july-07th.html


----------



## Chocoholic

I'm on CD 5 (July 16 - CD 1). Anyone else?

Also, do you guys count the first day of bleeding as CD 1? I do, and my doctor told me to do so, but some tickers don't count that as CD 1. 

What do you think?


----------

